# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  हमारे अमर स्वतंत्रता सेनानी .....रेअर कलेक्सन

## Devil khan

मित्रों इस सूत्र मैं हम अपने अमर स्वततंत्रता सेनानियों के फोटो देखेंगे ...और उन्हें याद करेंगे ...आप सब से भी सह्यूग की आशा है दोस्तों आप सब इस सूत्र मैं अपना सह्यूग करने को आमंत्रित है ....आपका मित्र डेविल खान

----------


## Devil khan

.......................

----------


## Devil khan

*नेता जी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस अपनी आजाद हिंद सेना के जवानों के साथ*

----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan

गाँधी जी डंडी मार्च मैं

----------


## Devil khan

हमारे लाल बहादुर शाश्त्री

----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan

नेता जी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस

----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan

नेता जी अपनी जर्मनी की यात्रा पर

----------


## Devil khan

इतिहास का अविस्मरणीय समय जब दो महान हस्तिय एक दूसरे से मिलते हुए .......................


नेता जी और अडोल्फ हिटलर

----------


## Devil khan

*सुभाषचन्द्र बोस* (बांग्ला: সুভাষ চন্দ্র বসু _शुभाष चॉन्द्रो बोशु_) (२३ जनवरी १८९७ - १८ अगस्त, १९४५ विवादित) जो नेताजी नाम से भी जाने जाते हैं, भारत के स्वतंत्रता संग्राम के अग्रणी नेता थे। द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध के दौरान, अंग्रेज़ों के खिलाफ लड़ने के लिये, उन्होंने जापान के सहयोग से आज़ाद हिन्द फौज का गठन किया था। उनके द्वारा दिया गया _जय हिन्द_ का नारा, भारत का राष्ट्रीय नारा बन गया हैं।
१९४४ में अमेरिकी पत्रकार लुई फिशर से बात करते हुए, महात्मा गाँधी ने नेताजी को _देशभक्तों का देशभक्त_ कहा था। नेताजी का योगदान और प्रभाव इतना बडा था कि कहा जाता हैं कि अगर उस समय नेताजी भारत में उपस्थित रहते, तो शायद भारत एक संघ राष्ट्र बना रहता और भारत का विभाजन न होता। स्वयं गाँधीजी ने इस बात को स्वीकार किया था।

----------


## Devil khan

*जन्म और कौटुंबिक जीवन*

 नेताजी सुभाषचन्द्र बोस का जन्म 23 जनवरी, 1897 को उड़ीसा के कटक शहर में हुआ था। उनके पिता का नाम जानकीनाथ बोस और माँ का नाम प्रभावती था। जानकीनाथ बोस कटक शहर के मशहूर वकील थे। पहले वे सरकारी वकील थे, मगर बाद में उन्होंने निजी प्रैक्टिस शुरू कर दी थी। उन्होंने कटक की महापालिका में लंबे समय तक काम किया था और वे बंगाल विधानसभा के सदस्य भी रहे थे। अंग्रेज़ सरकार ने उन्हें _रायबहादुर_ का खिताब दिया था। प्रभावती देवी के पिता का नाम गंगानारायण दत्त था। दत्त परिवार को कोलकाता  का एक कुलीन परिवार माना जाता था। प्रभावती और जानकीनाथ बोस की कुल मिलाकर  14 संतानें थी, जिसमें 6 बेटियाँ और 8 बेटे थे। सुभाषचंद्र उनकी नौवीं  संतान और पाँचवें बेटे थे। अपने सभी भाइयों में से सुभाष को सबसे अधिक लगाव  शरदचंद्र से था। शरदबाबू प्रभावती और जानकीनाथ के दूसरे बेटे थें। सुभाष  उन्हें मेजदा कहते थें। शरदबाबू की पत्नी का नाम विभावती था।

----------


## Devil khan

*स्वतंत्रता संग्राम में प्रवेश और कार्य*

कोलकाता के स्वतंत्रता सेनानी, देशबंधु चित्तरंजन दास के कार्य से प्रेरित होकर, सुभाष दासबाबू के साथ काम करना चाहते थे। इंग्लैंड से उन्होंने दासबाबू को खत लिखकर, उनके साथ काम करने की इच्छा प्रकट की। रवींद्रनाथ ठाकुर की सलाह के अनुसार, भारत वापस आने पर वे सर्वप्रथम मुम्बई गये और महात्मा गाँधी से मिले। मुम्बई में गाँधीजी मणिभवन में निवास करते थे। वहाँ, 20 जुलाई, 1921 को महात्मा गाँधी और सुभाषचंद्र बोस के बीच पहली बार मुलाकात हुई। गाँधीजी ने भी उन्हें कोलकाता जाकर दासबाबू के साथ काम करने की सलाह दी। इसके बाद सुभाषबाबू कोलकाता आ गए और दासबाबू से मिले। दासबाबू उन्हें देखकर बहुत खुश हुए। उन दिनों गाँधीजी ने अंग्रेज़ सरकार के खिलाफ असहयोग आंदोलन चलाया था। दासबाबू इस आंदोलन का बंगाल में नेतृत्व कर रहे थे। उनके साथ सुभाषबाबू इस आंदोलन में सहभागी हो गए 1922 में दासबाबू ने कांग्रेस के अंतर्गत स्वराज पार्टी की स्थापना की। विधानसभा के अंदर से अंग्रेज़ सरकार का विरोध करने के लिए, कोलकाता महापालिका का चुनाव स्वराज पार्टी ने लड़कर जीता। स्वयं दासबाबू कोलकाता के महापौर बन गए। उन्होंने सुभाषबाबू को महापालिका का प्रमुख कार्यकारी अधिकारी बनाया। सुभाषबाबू ने अपने कार्यकाल में कोलकाता महापालिका का पूरा ढाँचा और काम करने का तरीका ही बदल डाला। कोलकाता के रास्तों के अंग्रेज़ी नाम बदलकर, उन्हें भारतीय नाम दिए गए। स्वतंत्रता संग्राम में प्राण न्यौछावर करनेवालों के परिवार के सदस्यों को महापालिका में नौकरी मिलने लगी।

----------


## Devil khan

बहुत जल्द ही, सुभाषबाबू देश के एक महत्वपूर्ण युवा नेता बन गए। पंडित जवाहरलाल नेहरू के साथ सुभाषबाबू ने कांग्रेस के अंतर्गत युवकों की इंडिपेंडन्स लिग शुरू की। 1928 में जब साइमन कमीशन भारत आया, तब कांग्रेस ने उसे काले झंडे दिखाए। कोलकाता में सुभाषबाबू ने इस आंदोलन का नेतृत्व किया। साइमन कमीशन को जवाब देने के लिए, कांग्रेस ने भारत का भावी संविधान बनाने का काम आठ सदस्यीय आयोग को सौंपा। पंडित मोतीलाल नेहरू इस आयोग के अध्यक्ष और सुभाषबाबू उसके एक सदस्य थे। इस आयोग ने नेहरू रिपोर्ट पेश की। 1928 में कांग्रेस का वार्षिक अधिवेशन पंडित मोतीलाल नेहरू की अध्यक्षता में कोलकाता में हुआ। इस अधिवेशन में सुभाषबाबू ने खाकी गणवेश धारण करके पंडित मोतीलाल नेहरू को सैन्य तरीके से सलामी दी। गाँधीजी उन दिनों पूर्ण स्वराज्य की मांग से सहमत नहीं थे। इस अधिवेशन में उन्होंने अंग्रेज़ सरकार से डोमिनियन स्टेटस माँगने की ठान ली थी। लेकिन सुभाषबाबू और पंडित जवाहरलाल नेहरू को पूर्ण स्वराज की मांग से पीछे हटना मंजूर नहीं था। अंत में यह तय किया गया कि अंग्रेज़ सरकार को डोमिनियन स्टेटस देने के लिए, एक साल का वक्त दिया जाए। अगर एक साल में अंग्रेज़ सरकार ने यह मॉंग पूरी नहीं की, तो कांग्रेस पूर्ण स्वराज की मांग करेगी। अंग्रेज़ सरकार ने यह मांग पूरी नहीं की। इसलिए 1930 में जब कांग्रेस का वार्षिक अधिवेशन पंडित जवाहरलाल नेहरू की अध्यक्षता में लाहौर में हुआ, तब ऐसा तय किया गया कि 26 जनवरी का दिन स्वतंत्रता दिन के रूप में मनाया जाएगा।
26 जनवरी, 1931 के दिन कोलकाता  में राष्ट्रध्वज फैलाकर सुभाषबाबू एक विशाल मोर्चा का नेतृत्व कर रहे थे।  तब पुलिस ने उनपर लाठी चलायी और उन्हे घायल कर दिया। जब सुभाषबाबू जेल में  थे, तब गाँधीजी ने अंग्रेज सरकार से समझोता किया और सब कैदीयों को रिहा किया गया। लेकिन अंग्रेज सरकार ने सरदार भगत सिंह जैसे क्रांतिकारकों को रिहा करने से इन्कार कर दिया। भगत सिंह की फॉंसी माफ कराने के लिए, गाँधीजी ने सरकार से बात की। सुभाषबाबू चाहते थे कि इस विषय पर गाँधीजी अंग्रेज सरकार के साथ किया गया समझोता तोड दे। लेकिन गाँधीजी अपनी ओर से दिया गया वचन तोडने को राजी नहीं थे। अंग्रेज सरकार अपने स्थान पर अडी रही और भगत सिंह और उनके साथियों को फॉंसी दी गयी। भगत सिंह को न बचा पाने पर, सुभाषबाबू गाँधीजी और कांग्रेस के तरिकों से बहुत नाराज हो गए।

----------


## Devil khan

*कारावास*

 
 १९३९ में बोस का आल इण्डिया कॉन्ग्रेस सभा में आगमन छाया सौजन्य:टोनी मित्रा


 अपने सार्वजनिक जीवन में सुभाषबाबू को कुल ग्यारह बार कारावास हुआ। सबसे पहले उन्हें 1921 में छे महिनों का कारावास हुआ।
1925 में गोपिनाथ साहा नामक एक क्रांतिकारी कोलकाता  के पुलिस अधिक्षक चार्लस टेगार्ट को मारना चाहता था। उसने गलती से  अर्नेस्ट डे नामक एक व्यापारी को मार डाला। इसके लिए उसे फॉंसी की सजा दी  गयी। गोपिनाथ को फॉंसी होने के बाद सुभाषबाबू जोर से रोये। उन्होने गोपिनाथ  का शव मॉंगकर उसका अंत्यसंस्कार किया। इससे अंग्रेज़ सरकार ने यह निष्कर्ष  किया कि सुभाषबाबू ज्वलंत क्रांतिकारकों से न ही संबंध रखते हैं, बल्कि वे  ही उन क्रांतिकारकों का स्फूर्तीस्थान हैं। इसी बहाने अंग्रेज़ सरकार ने  सुभाषबाबू को गिरफतार किया और बिना कोई मुकदमा चलाए, उन्हें अनिश्चित  कालखंड के लिए म्यानमार के मंडाले कारागृह में बंदी बनाया।
5 नवंबर, 1925 के दिन, देशबंधू चित्तरंजन दास कोलकाता में चल बसें। सुभाषबाबू ने उनकी मृत्यू की खबर मंडाले कारागृह में रेडियो पर सुनी।
मंडाले कारागृह में रहते समय सुभाषबाबू की तबियत बहुत खराब हो गयी। उन्हें तपेदिक  हो गया। परंतू अंग्रेज़ सरकार ने फिर भी उन्हें रिहा करने से इन्कार कर  दिया। सरकार ने उन्हें रिहा करने के लिए यह शर्त रखी की वे इलाज के लिए यूरोप चले जाए। लेकिन सरकार ने यह तो स्पष्ट नहीं किया था कि इलाज के बाद वे भारत  कब लौट सकते हैं। इसलिए सुभाषबाबू ने यह शर्त स्वीकार नहीं की। आखिर में  परिस्थिती इतनी कठिन हो गयी की शायद वे कारावास में ही मर जायेंगे।  अंग्रेज़ सरकार यह खतरा भी नहीं उठाना चाहती थी, कि सुभाषबाबू की कारागृह  में मृत्यू हो जाए। इसलिए सरकार ने उन्हे रिहा कर दिया। फिर सुभाषबाबू इलाज  के लिए डलहौजी चले गए।
1930 में सुभाषबाबू कारावास में थे। तब उन्हे कोलकाता के महापौर चुना गया। इसलिए सरकार उन्हे रिहा करने पर मजबूर हो गयी।
1932 में सुभाषबाबू को फिर से कारावास हुआ। इस बार उन्हे अलमोडा जेल में रखा गया। अलमोडा जेल में उनकी तबियत फिर से नादुरूस्त हो गयी। वैद्यकीय सलाह पर सुभाषबाबू इस बार इलाज के लिए यूरोप जाने को राजी हो गए।

----------


## Devil khan

*यूरोप प्रवास*

1933 से 1936 तक सुभाषबाबू यूरोप में रहे।
यूरोप में सुभाषबाबू ने अपनी सेहत का ख्याल रखते समय, अपना कार्य जारी रखा। वहाँ वे इटली के नेता मुसोलिनी से मिले, जिन्होंने उन्हें, भारत के स्वतंत्रता संग्राम में सहायता करने का वचन दिया। आयरलैंड के नेता डी वॅलेरा सुभाषबाबू के अच्छे दोस्त बन गए।
 जब सुभाषबाबू यूरोप में थे, तब पंडित जवाहरलाल नेहरू की पत्नी कमला नेहरू का ऑस्ट्रिया में निधन हो गया। सुभाषबाबू ने वहाँ जाकर पंडित जवाहरलाल नेहरू को सांत्वना दिया।
 बाद में सुभाषबाबू यूरोप में विठ्ठल भाई पटेल से मिले। विठ्ठल भाई पटेल के साथ सुभाषबाबू ने पटेल-बोस विश्लेषण प्रसिद्ध किया, जिस में उन दोनों ने गाँधीजी के नेतृत्व की बहुत गहरी निंदा की। बाद में विठ्ठल भाई पटेल बीमार पड गए, तब सुभाषबाबू ने उनकी बहुत सेवा की। मगर विठ्ठल भाई पटेल का निधन हो गया।
विठ्ठल भाई पटेल ने अपनी वसीयत में अपनी करोडों की संपत्ती सुभाषबाबू के नाम कर दी। मगर उनके निधन के पश्चात, उनके भाई सरदार वल्लभ भाई पटेल ने इस वसीयत को स्वीकार नहीं किया और उसपर अदालत में मुकदमा चलाया। यह मुकदमा जितकर, सरदार वल्लभ भाई पटेल ने वह संपत्ती, गाँधीजी के हरिजन सेवा कार्य को भेट दे दी।
1934 में सुभाषबाबू को उनके पिता मृत्त्यूशय्या पर होने की खबर मिली। इसलिए वे हवाई जहाज से कराची होकर कोलकाता लौटे। कराची में उन्हे पता चला की उनके पिता की मृत्त्यू हो चुकी थी। कोलकाता पहुँचतेही, अंग्रेज सरकार ने उन्हे गिरफ्तार कर दिया और कई दिन जेल में रखकर, वापस यूरोप भेज दिया

----------


## Devil khan

*हरीपुरा कांग्रेस का अध्यक्षपद*

[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/da/Bose_****hi_1938.jpg/300px-Bose_****hi_1938.jpg[/IMG] 
 नेताजी सुभाषचन्द्र बोस, महात्मा गाँधी के साथ हरिपुरा मे सन 1938


1938 में कांग्रेस का वार्षिक अधिवेशन हरिपुरा में होने का तय हुआ था। इस अधिवेशन से पहले गाँधीजी ने कांग्रेस अध्यक्षपद के लिए सुभाषबाबू को चुना। यह कांग्रेस का ५१वा अधिवेशन था। इसलिए कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष सुभाषबाबू का स्वागत 51 बैलों ने खींचे हुए रथ में किया गया।
 इस अधिवेशन में सुभाषबाबू का अध्यक्षीय भाषण बहुत ही प्रभावी हुआ। किसी  भी भारतीय राजकीय व्यक्ती ने शायद ही इतना प्रभावी भाषण कभी दिया हो।
 अपने अध्यक्षपद के कार्यकाल में सुभाषबाबू ने योजना आयोग की स्थापना की। पंडित जवाहरलाल नेहरू इस के अध्यक्ष थे। सुभाषबाबू ने बेंगलोर में मशहूर वैज्ञानिक सर विश्वेश्वरैय्या की अध्यक्षता में एक विज्ञान परिषद भी ली।
1937 में जापान ने चीन पर आक्रमण किया। सुभाषबाबू की अध्यक्षता में कांग्रेस ने चिनी जनता की सहायता के लिए, डॉ द्वारकानाथ कोटणीस के नेतृत्व में वैद्यकीय पथक भेजने का निर्णय लिया। आगे चलकर जब सुभाषबाबू ने भारत के स्वतंत्रता संग्राम में जापान से सहयोग किया, तब कई लोग उन्हे जापान के हस्तक और फॅसिस्ट कहने लगे। मगर इस घटना से यह सिद्ध होता हैं कि सुभाषबाबू न तो जापान के हस्तक थे, न ही वे फॅसिस्ट विचारधारा से सहमत थे।

----------


## Devil khan

*कांग्रेस के अध्यक्षपद से इस्तीफा*

1938 में गाँधीजी ने कांग्रेस अध्यक्षपद के लिए सुभाषबाबू को चुना तो था, मगर गाँधीजी को सुभाषबाबू की कार्यपद्धती पसंद नहीं आयी। इसी दौरान युरोप में द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध के बादल छा गए थे। सुभाषबाबू चाहते थे कि इंग्लैंड की इस कठिनाई का लाभ उठाकर, भारत का स्वतंत्रता संग्राम अधिक तीव्र किया जाए। उन्होने अपने अध्यक्षपद की कारकीर्द में इस तरफ कदम उठाना भी शुरू कर दिया था। गाँधीजी इस विचारधारा से सहमत नहीं थे।
1939 में जब नया कांग्रेस  अध्यक्ष चुनने का वक्त आया, तब सुभाषबाबू चाहते थे कि कोई ऐसी व्यक्ती  अध्यक्ष बन जाए, जो इस मामले में किसी दबाव के सामने न झुके। ऐसी कोई दुसरी  व्यक्ती सामने न आने पर, सुभाषबाबू ने खुद कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष बने रहना चाहा। लेकिन गाँधीजी अब उन्हे अध्यक्षपद से हटाना चाहते थे। गाँधीजी ने अध्यक्षपद के लिए पट्टाभी सितारमैय्या को चुना। कविवर्य रविंद्रनाथ ठाकूर ने गाँधीजी को खत लिखकर सुभाषबाबू को ही अध्यक्ष बनाने की विनंती की। प्रफुल्लचंद्र राय और मेघनाद सहा जैसे वैज्ञानिक भी सुभाषबाबू को फिर से अध्यक्ष के रूप में देखना चाहतें थे। लेकिन गाँधीजी ने इस मामले में किसी की बात नहीं मानी। कोई समझोता न हो पाने पर, बहुत सालो के बाद, कांग्रेस अध्यक्षपद के लिए चुनाव लडा गया।
 सब समझते थे कि जब महात्मा गाँधी ने पट्टाभी सितारमैय्या का साथ दिया हैं, तब वे चुनाव आसानी से जीत जाएंगे। लेकिन वास्तव में, सुभाषबाबू को चुनाव में 1580 मत मिल गए और पट्टाभी सितारमैय्या को 1377 मत मिलें। गाँधीजी के विरोध के बावजूद सुभाषबाबू 203 मतों से यह चुनाव जीत गए।
 मगर चुनाव के निकाल के साथ बात खत्म नहीं हुई। गाँधीजी ने पट्टाभी सितारमैय्या की हार को अपनी हार बताकर, अपने साथीयों से कह दिया कि अगर वें सुभाषबाबू के तरिकों से सहमत नहीं हैं, तो वें कांग्रेस से हट सकतें हैं। इसके बाद कांग्रेस कार्यकारिणी के 14 में से 12 सदस्यों ने इस्तीफा दे दिया। पंडित जवाहरलाल नेहरू तटस्थ रहें और अकेले शरदबाबू सुभाषबाबू के साथ बनें रहें।
1939 का वार्षिक कांग्रेस अधिवेशन त्रिपुरी में हुआ। इस अधिवेशन के समय सुभाषबाबू तेज बुखार से इतने बीमार पड गए थे, कि उन्हे स्ट्रेचर पर लेटकर अधिवेशन में आना पडा। गाँधीजी इस अधिवेशन में उपस्थित नहीं रहे। गाँधीजी के साथीयों ने सुभाषबाबू से बिल्कुल सहकार्य नहीं दिया।
 अधिवेशन के बाद सुभाषबाबू ने समझोते के लिए बहुत कोशिश की। लेकिन गाँधीजी और उनके साथीयों ने उनकी एक न मानी। परिस्थिती ऐसी बन गयी कि सुभाषबाबू कुछ काम ही न कर पाए। आखिर में तंग आकर, 29 अप्रैल, 1939 को सुभाषबाबू ने कांग्रेस अध्यक्षपद से इस्तीफा दे दिया।

----------


## Devil khan

*फॉरवर्ड ब्लॉक की स्थापना*

3 मई, 1939 के दिन, सुभाषबाबू नें कांग्रेस के अंतर्गत फॉरवर्ड ब्लॉक के नाम से अपनी पार्टी की स्थापना की। कुछ दिन बाद, सुभाषबाबू को कांग्रेस से निकाला गया। बाद में फॉरवर्ड ब्लॉक अपने आप एक स्वतंत्र पार्टी बन गयी।
द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध शुरू होने से पहले से ही, फॉरवर्ड ब्लॉक ने स्वतंत्रता संग्राम अधिक तीव्र करने के लिए, जनजागृती शुरू की। इसलिए अंग्रेज सरकार ने सुभाषबाबू सहित फॉरवर्ड ब्लॉक के सभी मुख्य नेताओ को कैद कर दिया। द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध  के दौरान सुभाषबाबू जेल में निष्क्रिय रहना नहीं चाहते थे। सरकार को उन्हे  रिहा करने पर मजबूर करने के लिए सुभाषबाबू ने जेल में आमरण उपोषण शुरू कर  दिया। तब सरकार ने उन्हे रिहा कर दिया। मगर अंग्रेज सरकार यह नहीं चाहती  थी, कि सुभाषबाबू युद्ध के दौरान मुक्त रहें। इसलिए सरकार ने उन्हे उनके ही  घर में नजरकैद कर के रखा।

----------


## Devil khan

*नजरकैद से पलायन*

 नजरकैद से निकलने के लिए सुभाषबाबू ने एक योजना बनायी। 16 जनवरी, 1941  को वे पुलिस को चकमा देने के लिये एक पठान मोहम्मद जियाउद्दीन का भेष  धरकर, अपने घर से भाग निकले। शरदबाबू के बडे बेटे शिशिर ने उन्हे अपनी गाडी  से कोलकाता से दूर, गोमोह तक पहुँचाया। गोमोह रेल्वे स्टेशन से फ्रंटियर मेल पकडकर वे पेशावर पहुँचे। पेशावर में उन्हे फॉरवर्ड ब्लॉक  के एक सहकारी, मियां अकबर शाह मिले। मियां अकबर शाह ने उनकी मुलाकात,  कीर्ती किसान पार्टी के भगतराम तलवार से कर दी। भगतराम तलवार के साथ में,  सुभाषबाबू पेशावर से अफ़्ग़ानिस्तान की राजधानी काबुल  की ओर निकल पडे। इस सफर में भगतराम तलवार, रहमतखान नाम के पठान बने थे और  सुभाषबाबू उनके गूंगे-बहरे चाचा बने थे। पहाडियों में पैदल चलते हुए  उन्होने यह सफर पूरा किया।
काबुल में सुभाषबाबू दो महिनों तक उत्तमचंद मल्होत्रा नामक एक भारतीय व्यापारी के घर में रहे। वहाँ उन्होने पहले रूसी दूतावास में प्रवेश पाना चाहा। इस में नाकामयाब रहने पर, उन्होने जर्मन और इटालियन दूतावासों में प्रवेश पाने की कोशिश की। इटालियन दूतावास में उनकी कोशिश सफल रही। जर्मन और इटालियन दूतावासों ने उनकी सहायता की। आखिर में ओर्लांदो मात्सुता नामक इटालियन व्यक्ति बनकर, सुभाषबाबू काबुल से रेल्वे से निकलकर रूस की राजधानी मॉस्को होकर जर्मनी की राजधानी बर्लिन पहुँचे।

----------


## Devil khan

*नाजी जर्मनी में प्रवास एवं हिटलर से मुलाकात*

बर्लिन में सुभाषबाबू सर्वप्रथम रिबेनट्रोप जैसे जर्मनी के अन्य नेताओ से मिले। उन्होने जर्मनी में भारतीय स्वतंत्रता संगठन और आजाद हिंद रेडिओ की स्थापना की। इसी दौरान सुभाषबाबू, नेताजी नाम से जाने जाने लगे। जर्मन सरकार के एक मंत्री एडॅम फॉन ट्रॉट सुभाषबाबू के अच्छे दोस्त बन गए।
 आखिर 29 मई, 1942 के दिन, सुभाषबाबू जर्मनी के सर्वोच्च नेता एडॉल्फ हिटलर से मिले। लेकिन हिटलर को भारत के विषय में विशेष रूची नहीं थी। उन्होने सुभाषबाबू को सहायता का कोई स्पष्ट वचन नहीं दिया।
 कई साल पहले हिटलर ने माईन काम्फ नामक अपना आत्मचरित्र लिखा था। इस किताब में उन्होने भारत और भारतीय लोगों की बुराई की थी। इस विषय पर सुभाषबाबू ने हिटलर से अपनी नाराजी व्यक्त की। हिटलर ने अपने किये पर माँफी माँगी और माईन काम्फ की अगली आवृत्ती से वह परिच्छेद निकालने का वचन दिया।
 अंत में, सुभाषबाबू को पता चला कि हिटलर और जर्मनी से उन्हे कुछ और नहीं मिलनेवाला हैं। इसलिए 8 मार्च, 1943 के दिन, जर्मनी के कील बंदर में, वे अपने साथी अबिद हसन सफरानी के साथ, एक जर्मन पनदुब्बी में बैठकर, पूर्व आशिया की तरफ निकल गए। यह जर्मन पनदुब्बी उन्हे हिंदी महासागर में मादागास्कर के किनारे तक लेकर आई। वहाँ वे दोनो खूँखार समुद्र में से तैरकर जापानी पनदुब्बी तक पहुँच गए। द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध के काल में, किसी भी दो देशों की नौसेनाओ की पनदुब्बीयों के दौरान, नागरिको की यह एकमात्र बदली हुई थी। यह जापानी पनदुब्बी उन्हे इंडोनेशिया के पादांग बंदर तक लेकर आई।

----------


## Devil khan

*पूर्व एशिया में अभियान*

 
 स्वाधीन भारत की अंतरिम सरकार


 पूर्व एशिया पहुँचकर सुभाषबाबू ने सर्वप्रथम, वयोवृद्ध क्रांतिकारी रासबिहारी बोस से भारतीय स्वतंत्रता परिषद का नेतृत्व सँभाला। सिंगापुर के फरेर पार्क में रासबिहारी बोस ने भारतीय स्वतंत्रता परिषद का नेतृत्व सुभाषबाबू को सौंप दिया।
जापान के प्रधानमंत्री जनरल हिदेकी तोजो ने, नेताजी के व्यक्तित्व से प्रभावित होकर, उन्हे सहकार्य करने का आश्वासन दिया। कई दिन पश्चात, नेताजी ने जापान की संसद डायट के सामने भाषण किया।
21 अक्तूबर, 1943 के दिन, नेताजी ने सिंगापुर  में अर्जी-हुकुमत-ए-आजाद-हिंद (स्वाधीन भारत की अंतरिम सरकार) की स्थापना  की। वे खुद इस सरकार के राष्ट्रपति, प्रधानमंत्री और युद्धमंत्री बने। इस  सरकार को कुल नौ देशों ने मान्यता दी। नेताजी आज़ाद हिन्द फौज के प्रधान सेनापति भी बन गए।
आज़ाद हिन्द फौज में जापानी सेना ने अंग्रेजों की फौज से पकडे हुए भारतीय युद्धबंदियोंको भर्ती किया गया। आज़ाद हिन्द फ़ौज में औरतो के लिए झाँसी की रानी रेजिमेंट भी बनायी गयी।
 पूर्व एशिया में नेताजी ने अनेक भाषण करके वहाँ स्थायिक भारतीय लोगों से आज़ाद हिन्द फौज में भरती होने का और उसे आर्थिक मदद करने का आवाहन किया। उन्होने अपने आवाहन में संदेश दिया _तुम मुझे खून दो, मैं तुम्हे आजादी दूँगा_।
द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध के दौरान आज़ाद हिन्द फौज ने जापानी सेना के सहयोग से भारत पर आक्रमण किया। अपनी फौज को प्रेरित करने के लिए नेताजी ने _चलो दिल्ली_ का नारा दिया। दोनो फौजो ने अंग्रेजों से अंदमान और निकोबार द्वीप जीत लिए। यह द्वीप अर्जी-हुकुमत-ए-आजाद-हिंद के अनुशासन में रहें। नेताजी ने इन द्वीपों का _शहीद और स्वराज द्वीप_ ऐसा नामकरण किया। दोनो फौजो ने मिलकर इंफाल और कोहिमा पर आक्रमण किया। लेकिन बाद में अंग्रेजों का पगडा भारी पडा और दोनो फौजो को पिछे हटना पडा।
 जब आज़ाद हिन्द फौज पिछे हट रही थी, तब जापानी सेना ने नेताजी के भाग जाने की व्यवस्था की। परंतु नेताजी ने झाँसी की रानी रेजिमेंट की लडकियों के साथ सैकडो मिल चलते जाना पसंद किया। इस प्रकार नेताजी ने सच्चे नेतृत्व का एक आदर्श ही बनाकर रखा।
6 जुलाई, 1944 को आजाद हिंद रेडिओ पर अपने भाषण के माध्यम से गाँधीजी से बात करते हुए, नेताजी ने जापान से सहायता लेने का अपना कारण और अर्जी-हुकुमत-ए-आजाद-हिंद तथा आज़ाद हिन्द फौज की स्थापना के उद्येश्य के बारे में बताया। इस भाषण के दौरान, नेताजी ने गाँधीजी को राष्ट्रपिता बुलाकर अपनी जंग के लिए उनका आशिर्वाद माँगा । इस प्रकार, नेताजी ने गाँधीजी को सर्वप्रथम राष्ट्रपिता बुलाया।

----------


## Devil khan

*लापता होना और मृत्यु की खबर*

द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध में जापान की हार के बाद, नेताजी को नया रास्ता ढूँढना जरूरी था। उन्होने रूस से सहायता माँगने का निश्चय किया था।
18 अगस्त, 1945  को नेताजी हवाई जहाज से मांचुरिया की तरफ जा रहे थे। इस सफर के दौरान वे  लापता हो गए। इस दिन के बाद वे कभी किसी को दिखाई नहीं दिये।
23 अगस्त, 1945 को जापान की दोमेई खबर संस्था ने दुनिया को खबर दी, कि 18 अगस्त के दिन, नेताजी का हवाई जहाज ताइवान की भूमि पर दुर्घटनाग्रस्त हो गया था और उस दुर्घटना में बुरी तरह से घायल होकर नेताजी ने अस्पताल में अंतिम साँस ले ली थी।
 दुर्घटनाग्रस्त हवाई जहाज में नेताजी के साथ उनके सहकारी कर्नल हबिबूर  रहमान थे। उन्होने नेताजी को बचाने का निश्च्हय किया, लेकिन वे कामयाब नहीं  रहे। फिर नेताजी की अस्थियाँ जापान की राजधानी तोकियो में रेनकोजी नामक बौद्ध मंदिर में रखी गयी।
 स्वतंत्रता के पश्चात, भारत सरकार ने इस घटना की जाँच करने के लिए, 1956 और 1977 में दो बार एक आयोग को नियुक्त किया। दोनो बार यह नतिजा निकला की नेताजी उस विमान दुर्घटना में ही मारे गये थे। लेकिन जिस ताइवान की भूमि पर यह दुर्घटना होने की खबर थी, उस ताइवान देश की सरकार से तो, इन दोनो आयोगो ने बात ही नहीं की।
1999 में मनोज कुमार मुखर्जी के नेतृत्व में तीसरा आयोग बनाया गया। 2005 में ताइवान सरकार ने मुखर्जी आयोग को बता दिया कि 1945 में ताइवान की भूमि पर कोई हवाई जहाज दुर्घटनाग्रस्त हुआ ही नहीं था। 2005 में मुखर्जी आयोग ने भारत सरकार को अपनी रिपोर्ट पेश की, जिस में उन्होने कहा, कि नेताजी की मृत्यु उस विमान दुर्घटना में होने का कोई सबूत नहीं हैं। लेकिन भारत सरकार ने मुखर्जी आयोग की रिपोर्ट को अस्वीकार कर दिया।
18 अगस्त, 1945 के दिन नेताजी कहाँ लापता हो गए और उनका आगे क्या हुआ, यह भारत के इतिहास का सबसे बडा अनुत्तरित रहस्य बन गया हैं।
 देश के अलग-अलग हिस्सों में आज भी नेताजी को देखने और मिलने का दावा  करने वाले लोगों की कमी नहीं है। फैजाबाद के गुमनामी बाबा से लेकर छत्तीसगढ़  के रायगढ़ तक में नेताजी के होने को लेकर कई दावे हुये हैं लेकिन इनमें से  सभी की प्रामाणिकता संदिग्ध है। छत्तीसगढ़ में तो सुभाष चंद्र बोस के होने  को लेकर मामला राज्य सरकार तक गया। हालांकि राज्य सरकार ने इसे हस्तक्षेप  योग्य नहीं मानते हुये मामले की फाइल बंद कर दी।

----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan

*नेताजी की हत्या का आदेश दिया था'*


सुभाष चंद्र बोस अँगरेज़ों से बचकर जर्मनी पहुँच गए थे

*ब्रितानी ख़ुफ़िया एजेंटों को 1941 में आदेश दिया गया था कि वे नेताजी सुभाष चंद्र बोस की हत्या कर दें.*
एक  आयरिश इतिहासकार यूनन ओ हैल्पिन का कहना है कि जब नेताजी ने जापान और  जर्मनी से मदद लेने की कोशिश की तो ब्रितानी सरकार ने उन्हें ख़त्म करने का  आदेश दिया.
ओ हैल्पिन ब्रितानी ख़ुफ़िया सेवाओं पर पहले भी कई किताबें लिख चुके हैं. 
उनका  कहना है कि ब्रितानी ख़ुफ़िया सेवा के अधिकारियों को आदेश दिया गया था कि  मध्य पूर्व से होकर जर्मनी जाने की कोशिश कर रहे नेताजी को बीच रास्ते में  ही ख़त्म कर दिया जाए.
लेकिन वे अपने इस मंसूबे  में सफल नहीं हो पाए, माना जाता है कि नेताजी की मौत 1945 में ताईवान में  एक विमान दुर्घटना में हो गई, हालाँकि इस पर भी लंबे समय से विवाद चलता रहा  है.
ओ हैल्पिन का कहना है कि जब ब्रितानी सरकार  को पता चल गया कि नेताजी दुश्मन देशों की मदद लेकर ब्रितानी हुकूमत को  उखाड़ फेंकना चाहते हैं तो ख़ुफ़िया अधिकारियों को स्पष्ट आदेश दिए गए कि  उन्हें मार डाला जाए.
*राज़*
कोलकाता  में एक भाषण में ओ हैल्पिन ने गुप्त दस्तावेज़ों का हवाला देते हुए अपनी  बात कही, उन्होंने बताया कि ब्रितानी एजेंट इस बात को लेकर परेशान थे कि  नेताजी आख़िर कहाँ हैं, वे जनवरी 1941 में अचानक लापता हो गए थे.
हैल्पिन ने गुप्त दस्तावेज़ों के हवाले से अपनी बात कही है


हैल्पिन  ने बताया, "ख़ुफ़िया एजेंटों ने सोचा कि नेताजी सुदूर पूर्व की तरफ़ गए  हैं लेकिन एक इतालवी संदेश से उन्हें पता चला कि वे काबुल हैं और मध्य  पूर्व के रास्ते जर्मनी जाने की तैयारी कर रहे हैं."
"इसके  बाद तुर्की में तैनात दो जासूसों को लंदन स्थित मुख्यालय से निर्देश दिया  गया कि वे सुभाष चंद्र बोस को जर्मनी पहुँचने से पहले खत्म कर दें."
हैल्पिन का कहना है कि जासूस नेताजी तक नहीं पहुँच पाए क्योंकि वे मध्य एशिया होते हुए रूस के रास्ते जर्मनी पहुँच गए.
हैल्पिन का कहना है कि ब्रितानी सरकार बोस को लेकर बहुत चिंतित थी और उन्हें एक गंभीर ख़तरे के रूप में देख रही थी.
*इतिहासकार*
नेताजी  के जीवन पर शोध करने वाले इतिहासकारों का कहना है कि इस नई जानकारी के  सामने आने से भारतीय स्वतंत्रता आंदोलन के सबसे करिश्माई नेताओं में से एक,  सुभाष चंद्र बोस के रहस्यमय जीवन में एक अध्याय जुड़ गया है.
कोलकाता  की प्रमुख इतिहासकार लिपि घोष का कहना है कि अँगरेज़ों ने बोस से मिलने  वाली चुनौती का सही आकलन किया था और इससे यह भी पता चलता है कि ब्रितानी  हुकूमत उनसे कितना घबरा रही थी.
नेताजी के पड़पोते  और हार्वर्ड यूनिवर्सिटी में इतिहास के प्रोफ़ेसर सुगत बोस कहते हैं,  "उन्होंने जिस तरह से भारतीय सैनिकों की वफ़ादारी को देश हित में और  ब्रितानी हुकूमत के ख़िलाफ़ प्रेरित किया था, उनके पास ऐसा आख़िरी क़दम  उठाने का कारण मौजूद था."
नेताजी ने हत्या की इस कोशिश को नाकाम करते हुए आज़ाद हिंद फौज का गठन किया और पूर्वोत्तर भारत में ब्रितानी सेना को चुनौती दी.

----------


## Devil khan

*'बोस की मौत दुर्घटना में नहीं हुई'







*सुभाष चंद्र बोस ने आज़ाद हिंद फौज बनाई थी

*ताईवान के अधिकारियों ने कहा है कि भारत के स्वतंत्रता सेनानी सुभाष चंद्र बोस की मौत ताईवान में किसी विमान दुर्घटना में नहीं हुई.*
आज़ाद  हिंद फौज के कुछ सदस्यों का मानना रहा है कि सुभाष चंद्र बोस की मौत 18  अगस्त, 1945 को ताईवान की राजधानी ताईपे में एक विमान दुर्घटना में हो गई  थी.
आज़ाद हिंद फौज का गठन बोस ने ब्रितानी साम्राज्य के ख़िलाफ़ लड़ाई के लिए किया था.
ताईवान में अब भारतीय जाँचकर्ताओं को बताया है कि ताईपे में 14 अगस्त से 20 सितंबर 1945 के बीच कोई विमान दुर्घटना हुई ही नहीं थी.
उनके एक साथी ने तो यहाँ तक दावा किया कि उस विमान दुर्घटना में वह ख़ुद बच गए और उन्होंने बोस को विमान के मलबे में मृत देखा था.
हालाँकि बोस का शव कभी बरामद नहीं हो सका और ऐसी अटकलें जारी रहीं कि बोस उस विमान दुर्घटना में जीवित बच गए थे.
कुछ ऐसी भी अफ़वाहें थीं कि सुभाष चंद्र बोस सोवियत रूस चले गए थे और वहाँ उन्हें जेल में रखा गया.
*सच्चाई क्या है?*
नेताजी  के नाम से मशहूर सुभाष चंद्र बोस ने भारत में ब्रितानी साम्राज्य के  ख़िलाफ़ लड़ाई लड़ी थी. उनका मानना था कि भारत से ब्रितानी साम्राज्य को  ख़त्म करने के लिए सशस्त्र विद्रोह ही एक मात्र रास्ता हो सकता है.
नेताजी ने सशस्त्र लड़ाई की हिमायत की थी


बोस  ने निर्वासन में रहकर आज़ाद हिंद फौज का गठन किया था जिसका लक्ष्य दूसरे  विश्व युद्ध में ब्रितानी साम्राज्य के ख़िलाफ़ युद्ध करना था.
अब ताईवान सरकार ने भारतीय जाँच दल को बताया है कि अगस्त में राजधानी ताईपे में कोई विमान दुर्घटना हुई ही नहीं थी.
बोस  पर एक क़िताब लिखने वाले कल्याण कुमार घोष ने इस ख़बर पर कहा, "जो लोग यह  मानते हैं कि बोस की मौत विमान दुर्घटना में नहीं हुई, यह ताज़ा ख़बर उनकी  दलील को मज़बूत बनाती है."
बोस के बारे में हमेशा से ही रहस्य बना रहा है और यह साबित नहीं हो सका है कि उनकी मौत किस तरह हुई.
जापान सरकार का कहना है कि उनकी अस्थियाँ वहाँ एक मंदिर में सुरक्षित रखी गई हैं.

----------


## Devil khan

khudiram bose

----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## man-vakil

*"नमन करते है ऐसे स्वतंत्रता के योद्धाओं का जिन्होंने ने  भारत भूमि को फिरंगियों की गुलामी से मुक्त करवा भारत के जन मानस को  गौरान्वित किया...जय हिंद...जय भारत के सेनानी"///
शाब्बास मित्र...बहुत शानदार सूत्र है ..*

----------


## Devil khan

> *"नमन करते है ऐसे स्वतंत्रता के योद्धाओं का जिन्होंने ने  भारत भूमि को फिरंगियों की गुलामी से मुक्त करवा भारत के जन मानस को  गौरान्वित किया...जय हिंद...जय भारत के सेनानी"///
> शाब्बास मित्र...बहुत शानदार सूत्र है ..*





सुक्रिया दोस्त ऐसे ही हौशला बढ़ाते रहिये

----------


## Devil khan

*और जिन्होंने हमारे लिए हस्ते हस्ते अपने प्राण दे दिए दिखिए उनके परिवारजन के साथ हमारी सर्कार क्या कर रही है* ................







*भगत सिंह की भांजी लड़ रही हैं 21 साल से न्याय की जंग
*









*     होशियारपुर।।       *      शहीद-ए-आजम    भगत सिंह के    परिजन अपने एक    रिश्तेदार को    न्याय दिलाने    के लिए पिछले 21    साल से कानूनी    लड़ाई लड़ रहे    हैं। ऐसा माना    जाता है कि जब    पंजाब में    आतंकवाद चरम    पर था उस दौरान    पुलिस ने उनके    रिश्तेदार की    हत्या कर दी    थी। वह 1989 से ही    लापता    हैं।    

     भगत    सिंह की भांजी    सुरजीत कौर के    परिवार को    उम्मीद है कि    वे 45 साल के    कुलजीत सिंह    दहत के लिए    न्याय हासिल    कर सकेंगी।    अम्बाला के    जत्तन गांव के    रहने वाले    कुलजीत 1989 में    रहस्यमय ढंग    से गायब हो गए    थे।    

     सुरजीत    कौर, भगत सिंह    की छोटी बहन    प्रकाश कौर की    बेटी हैं। वह    कहती हैं कि    उनके नजदीकी    रिश्तेदार    कुलजीत को 1989    में    होशियारपुर    के गरही गांव    से पंजाब    पुलिस ने    पकड़ा था। उन    दिनों (1981-95)    पंजाब में सिख    आतंकवाद चरम    पर था।    

     इसी    सप्ताह    सुप्रीम    कोर्ट ने    पंजाब व    हरियाणा हाई    कोर्ट को    मामला समाप्त    करने के    दिशा-निर्देश    दिए हैं और    होशियारपुर    के सेशन कोर्ट    को इस साल के    मार्च तक    मामले में    सुनवाई पूरी    करने के लिए    कहा है। जिसके    बाद से सुरजीत    को न्याय    मिलने की    उम्मीद जगी    है।    

     सुरजीत    का परिवार 1989 से    ही कुलजीत की    रिहाई के लिए    प्रयासरत था।    बाद में पुलिस    ने कहा कि जब    कुलजीत को    हथियारों की    पहचान के लिए    ब्यास नदी के    नजदीक ले जाया    गया था तो वह    उसकी गिरफ्त    से निकलकर भाग    गया    था।    

     प्रकाश    कौर ने सितंबर    1989 में सुप्रीम    कोर्ट में एक    याचिका दायर    की थी। इसके    बाद सुप्रीम    कोर्ट ने    मामले की जांच    के लिए एक    न्यायिक आयोग    गठित किया।    आयोग ने    अक्टूबर 1993 में    अपनी रिपोर्ट    सौंपी। इस    रिपोर्ट में    पंजाब पुलिस    अधिकारियों    की ओर इशारा    किया गया और    कहा गया कि    पुलिस की    कुलजीत के    भागने की    कहानी    काल्पनिक    है।    

     सुरजीत    ने बताया कि    जांच रिपोर्ट    आने के बावजूद    अक्टूबर 1996 तक    मामले में कुछ    नहीं हुआ। साल    1996 में सुप्रीम    कोर्ट ने इस    मामले में    पंजाब पुलिस    के 5    अधिकारियों    के खिलाफ    अपहरण का    मामला दर्ज    करने का आदेश    दिया। कई    सुनवाइयों और    21 साल तक चली    लंबी लड़ाई के    बावजूद हम    मामले में    न्याय मिलने    की उम्मीद कर    रहे हैं।''

----------


## Devil khan

*आपके लिए पेश है भगत सिंह का अंतिम पत्र ......जो उन्होंने अपनी फांशी से एक दिन पहले लिखा था .............*



*22 मार्च,1931 
साथियो, 
स्वाभाविक है कि जीने की इच्छा  मुझमें भी होनी चाहिए, मैं इसे छिपाना नहीं चाहता. लेकिन मैं एक शर्त पर  जिंदा रह सकता हूँ, कि मैं क़ैद होकर या पाबंद होकर जीना नहीं चाहता. 

मेरा  नाम हिंदुस्तानी क्रांति का प्रतीक बन चुका है और क्रांतिकारी दल के  आदर्शों और कुर्बानियों ने मुझे बहुत ऊँचा उठा दिया है - इतना ऊँचा कि  जीवित रहने की स्थिति में इससे ऊँचा मैं हर्गिज़ नहीं हो सकता. 

आज  मेरी कमज़ोरियाँ जनता के सामने नहीं हैं. अगर मैं फाँसी से बच गया तो वो  ज़ाहिर हो जाएँगी और क्रांति का प्रतीक-चिन्ह मद्धिम पड़ जाएगा या संभवतः  मिट ही जाए. लेकिन दिलेराना ढंग से हँसते-हँसते मेरे फाँसी चढ़ने की सूरत  में हिंदुस्तानी माताएँ अपने बच्चों के भगत सिंह बनने की आरज़ू किया करेंगी  और देश की आज़ादी के लिए कुर्बानी देनेवालों की तादाद इतनी बढ़ जाएगी कि  क्रांति को रोकना साम्राज्यवाद या तमाम शैतानी शक्तियों के बूते की बात  नहीं रहेगी. 

हाँ, एक विचार आज भी मेरे मन में आता है कि देश और  मानवता के लिए जो कुछ करने की हसरतें मेरे दिल में थी, उनका हजारवाँ भाग भी  पूरा नहीं कर सका. अगर स्वतंत्र, ज़िंदा रह सकता तब शायद इन्हें पूरा करने  का अवसर मिलता और मैं अपनी हसरतें पूरी कर सकता. 

इसके सिवाय मेरे  मन में कभी कोई लालच फाँसी से बचे रहने का नहीं आया. मुझसे अधिक  सौभाग्यशाली कौन होगा? आजकल मुझे ख़ुद पर बहुत गर्व है. अब तो बड़ी बेताबी  से अंतिम परीक्षा का इंतज़ार है. कामना है कि यह और नज़दीक हो जाए. 

आपका साथी, 
भगत सिंह*

----------


## Devil khan

> क्या बात है खान भाई बहुत ही अच्चा सूत्र बनाया है बस नियमों का ध्यान रखियेगा 
> मेरे तरफ से +++




आपकी होसला आफजाई के लिए बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया साजिद भाई ................

----------


## Devil khan

* भगत सिंह के बारे में कुछ अनदेखे  तथ्य*

* 
*



मैं भगतसिंह के बारे में कुछ भी कहने के लिए अधिकृत व्यक्ति नहीं हूं. लेकिन एक  साधारण आदमी होने के नाते मैं ही अधिकृत व्यक्ति हूं, क्योंकि भगतसिंह के बारे में  अगर हम साधारण लोग गम्भीरतापूर्वक बात नहीं करेंगे तो और कौन करेगा. मैं किसी  भावुकता या तार्किक जंजाल की वजह से भगतसिंह के व्यक्तित्व को समझने की कोशिश कभी  नहीं करता. इतिहास और भूगोल, सामाजिक परिस्थितियों और तमाम बड़ी उन ताकतों की, जिनकी  वजह से भगतसिंह का हम मूल्यांकन करते हैं, अनदेखी करके भगतसिंह को देखना मुनासिब  नहीं होगा.   
	पहली बात यह कि कि दुनिया के इतिहास में 24 वर्ष की उम्र भी जिसको नसीब नहीं  	हो, भगतसिंह से बड़ा बुद्धिजीवी कोई हुआ है? भगतसिंह का यह चेहरा जिसमें उनके  	हाथ में एक किताब हो-चाहे कार्ल मार्क्स की दास कैपिटल, तुर्गनेव या गोर्की या  	चार्ल्स डिकेन्स का कोई उपन्यास, अप्टान सिन्क्लेयर या टैगोर की कोई किताब-ऐसा  	उनका चित्र नौजवान पीढ़ी के सामने प्रचारित करने का कोई भी कर्म हिन्दुस्तान में  	सरकारी और गैर सरकारी संस्थानों सहित भगतसिंह के प्रशंसक-परिवार ने भी लेकिन  	नहीं किया. भगतसिंह की यही असली पहचान है. 

	भगतसिंह की उम्र का कोई पढ़ा लिखा व्यक्ति क्या भारतीय राजनीति का धूमकेतु बन  	पाया? महात्मा गांधी भी नहीं, विवेकानन्द भी नहीं. औरों की तो बात ही छोड़ दें.  	पूरी दुनिया में भगतसिंह से कम उम्र में किताबें पढ़कर अपने मौलिक विचारों का  	प्रवर्तन करने की कोशिश किसी ने नहीं की. लेकिन भगतसिंह का यही चेहरा सबसे  	अप्रचारित है. इस उज्जवल चेहरे की तरफ वे लोग भी ध्यान नहीं देते जो सरस्वती के  	गोत्र के हैं. वे तक भगतसिंह को सबसे बड़ा बुद्धिजीवी कहने में हिचकते हैं. 

	दूसरी शिकायत मुझे खासकर हिन्दी के लेखकों से है. 17 वर्ष की उम्र में भगतसिंह  	को एक राष्ट्रीय प्रतियोगिता में 'पंजाब में भाषा और लिपि की समस्या' विषय पर  	'मतवाला' नाम के कलकत्ता से छपने वाली पत्रिका के लेख पर 50 रुपए का प्रथम  	पुरस्कार मिला था. भगतसिंह ने 1924 में लिखा था कि पंजाबी भाषा की लिपि  	गुरुमुखी नहीं देवनागरी होनी चाहिए. 

	यह आज तक हिन्दी के किसी भी लेखक-सम्मेलन ने ऐसा कोई प्रस्ताव पारित नहीं किया  	है. आज तक हिन्दी के किसी भी बड़े लेखकीय सम्मेलन में भगतसिंह के इस बड़े इरादे  	को लेकर कोई धन्यवाद प्रस्ताव पारित नहीं किया गया है. उनकी इस स्मृति में  	भाषायी समरसता का कोई पुरस्कार स्थापित नहीं किया गया. इसके बाद भी हम भगतसिंह  	का शहादत दिवस मनाते हैं. भगतसिंह की जय बोलते हैं. हम उनके रास्ते पर चलना  	नहीं चाहते. मैं तो लोहिया के शब्दों में कहूंगा कि रवीन्द्रनाथ टेगौर से भी  	मुझे शिकायत है कि आपको नोबेल पुरस्कार भले मिल गया हो. लेकिन 'गीतांजलि' तो  	आपने बांग्ला भाषा और लिपि में ही लिखी. एक कवि को अपनी मातृभाषा में रचना करने  	का अधिकार है लेकिन भारत के पाठकों को, भारत के नागरिकों को, मुझ जैसे नाचीज  	व्यक्ति को इतिहास के इस पड़ाव पर खड़े होकर यह भी कहने का अधिकार है कि आप हमारे  	सबसे बड़े बौद्धिक नेता हैं. लेकिन भारत की देवनागरी लिपि में लिखने में आपको  	क्या दिक्कत होती. 

	मैं लोहिया के शब्दों में महात्मा गांधी से भी शिकायत करूंगा कि 'हिन्द स्वराज'  	नाम की आपने अमर कृति 1909 में लिखी वह अपनी मातृभाषा गुजराती में लिखी. लेकिन  	उसे आप देवनागरी लिपि में भी लिख सकते थे. जो काम गांधी और टैगोर नहीं कर सके.  	जो काम हिन्दी के लेखक ठीक से करते नहीं हैं. उस पर साहसपूर्वक बात तक नहीं  	करते हैं. सन् 2009 में भी बात नहीं करते हैं. भगतसिंह जैसे 17 साल के तरुण ने  	हिन्दुस्तान के इतिहास को रोशनी दी है. उनके ज्ञान-पक्ष की तरफ हम पूरी तौर से  	अज्ञान बने हैं. फिर भी भगतसिंह की जय बोलने में हमारा कोई मुकाबला नहीं है. 	

	तीसरी बात यह है कि भगतसिंह जिज्ञासु विचारक थे, क्लासिकल विचारक नहीं. 23 साल  	की उम्र का एक नौजवान स्थापनाएं करके चला जाये-ऐसी संभावना भी नहीं हो सकती.  	भगतसिंह तो विकासशील थे. बन रहे थे. उभर रहे थे. अपने अंतत: तक नहीं पहुंचे थे.  	हिन्दुस्तान के इतिहास में भगतसिंह एक बहुत बड़ी घटना थे. भगतसिंह को इतिहास और  	भूगोल के खांचे से निकलकर अगर हम मूल्यांकन करें और भगतसिंह को इतिहास और भूगोल  	के संदर्भ में रखकर अगर हम विवेचित करें, तो दो अलग अलग निर्णय निकलते हैं. 

	मान लें भगतसिंह 1980 में पैदा हुए होते और 20 वर्ष में बीसवीं सदी चली जाती.  	उसके बाद 2003 में उनकी हत्या कर दी गई होती. उन्हें शहादत मिल गई होती. तो  	भगतसिंह का कैसा मूल्यांकन होता. भगतसिंह 1907 में पैदा हुए और 1931 में हमारे  	बीच से चले गये. ऐसे भगतसिंह का मूल्यांकन कैसा होना चाहिए. 

	भगतसिंह एक ऐसे परिवार में पैदा हुए थे जो राष्ट्रवादी और देशभक्त परिवार था.  	वे किसी वणिक या तानाशाह के परिवार में पैदा नहीं हुए थे. मनुष्य के विकास में  	उसके परिवार, मां बाप की परवरिश, चाचा और औरों की भूमिका होती है. भगतसिंह के  	चाचा अजीत सिंह एक विचारक थे, लेखक थे, देशभक्त नागरिक थे. उनके पिता खुद एक  	बड़े देशभक्त नागरिक थे. उनका भगतसिंह के जीवन पर असर पड़ा. लाला छबीलदास जैसे  	पुस्तकालय के प्रभारी से मिली किताबें भगतसिंह ने दीमक की तरह चाटीं. वे कहते  	हैं कि भगतसिंह किताबों को पढ़ता नहीं था. वह तो निगलता था.

----------


## Devil khan

1914 से 1919 के बीच पहला विश्वयुद्ध हुआ. उसका भी भगतंसिंह पर गहरा असर हुआ.      भगतसिंह के पिता और चाचा कांग्रेसी थे. भगतसिंह जब राष्ट्रीय राजनीति में      धूमकेतु बनकर, ध्रुवतारा बनकर, एक नियामक बनकर उभरने की भूमिका में आए, तब 1928      का वर्ष आया. 1928 हिन्दुस्तान की राजनीति के मोड़ का बहुत महत्वपूर्ण वर्ष है.      1928 में इतनी घटनाएं और अंग्रेजों के खिलाफ इतने आंदोलन हुए जो उसके पहले नहीं      हुए थे. जवाहरलाल नेहरू ने अपनी आत्मकथा में लिखा भी है कि 1928 का वर्ष भारी      उथलपुथल का, भारी राजनीतिक हलचल का वर्ष था. 1930 में कांग्रेस का रावी अधिवेशन      हुआ. 1928 से 1930 के बीच ही कांग्रेस की हालत बदल गई. जो कांग्रेस केवल पिटीशन      करती थी, अंग्रेज से यहां से जाने की बातें करती थी. उसको मजबूर होकर लगभग      अर्धहिंसक आंदोलनों में भी अपने आपको कभी कभी झोंकना पड़ा. यह भगतसिंह का      कांग्रेस की नैतिक ताकत पर मर्दाना प्रभाव था. हिन्दुस्तान की राजनीति में      कांग्रेस में पहली बार युवा नेतृत्व अगर कहीं उभर कर आया है तो सुभाष बाबू और      जवाहरलाल नेहरू के नाम. कांग्रेस में 1930 में जवाहरलाल नेहरू लोकप्रिय नेता      बनकर 39 वर्ष की उम्र में राष्ट्र्रीय अध्यक्ष बने. उनके हाथों तिरंगा झंडा      फहराया गया और उन्होंने कहा कि पूर्ण स्वतंत्रता ही हमारा लक्ष्य है. भारतीय      राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस का यह चरित्र मुख्यत: भगतसिंह की वजह से बदला. भगतसिंह इसके      समानांतर एक बड़ा आंदोलन चला रहे थे. 

    लोग गांधीजी को अहिंसा का पुतला कहते हैं और भगतसिंह को हिंसक कह देते हैं.      भगतसिंह हिंसक नहीं थे. जो आदमी खुद किताबें पढ़ता था, उसको समझने के लिए      अफवाहें गढ़ने की जरूरत नहीं है. उसको समझने के लिए अतिशयोक्ति, अन्योक्ति,      ब्याज स्तुति और ब्याज निंदा की जरूरत नहीं है. भगतंसिंह ने 'मैं नास्तिक क्यों      हूं' लेख लिखा है. भगतंसिंह ने नौजवान सभा का घोषणा पत्र लिखा जो कम्युनिस्ट      मेनिफेस्टो के समानांतर है. भगतसिंह ने अपनी जेल डायरी लिखी है, जो आधी अधूरी      हमारे पास आई है. भगतसिंह ने हिन्दुस्तान रिपब्लिकन आर्मी एसोसिएशन का घोषणा      पत्र, उसका संविधान बनाया. 

    पहली बार भगतसिंह ने कुछ ऐसे बुनियादी मौलिक प्रयोग हिन्दुस्तान की राजनीतिक      प्रयोगशाला में किए हैं जिसकी जानकारी तक लोगों को नहीं है. भगतंसिंह के मित्र      कॉमरेड सोहन सिंह जोश उन्हें कम्युनिस्ट पार्टी में ले जाना चाहते थे, लेकिन      भगतंसिंह ने मना कर दिया. जो आदमी कट्टर मार्क्सवादी था, जो रूस के तमाम      विद्वानों की पुस्तकों को चाटता था. फांसी के फंदे पर चढ़ने का फरमान पहुंचने के      बाद जब जल्लाद उनके पास आया तब बिना सिर उठाए भगतसिंह ने उससे कहा 'ठहरो भाई,      मैं लेनिन की जीवनी पढ़ रहा हूं. एक क्रांतिकारी दूसरे क्रांतिकारी से मिल रहा      है. थोड़ा रुको.' आप कल्पना करेंगे कि जिस आदमी को कुछ हफ्ता पहले, कुछ दिनों      पहले, यह मालूम पड़े कि उसको फांसी होने वाली है. उसके बाद भी रोज किताबें पढ़      रहा है. भगतसिंह मृत्युंजय था. हिन्दुस्तान के इतिहास में इने गिने ही      मृत्युंजय हुए हैं. *भगतसिंह भारत का पहला नागरिक, विचारक और नेता है जिसने  कहा था कि हिन्दुस्तान में केवल किसान और मजदूर के दम पर नहीं, जब तक नौजवान उसमें  शामिल नहीं होंगे, तब तक कोई क्रांति नहीं हो सकती.*
 
भगतसिंह ने कुछ मौलिक प्रयोग किए थे. इंकलाब जिंदाबाद मूलत: भगतसिंह का नारा नहीं  था. वह कम्युनिस्टों का नारा था. लेकिन भगतसिंह ने इसके साथ एक नारा जोड़ा था  'साम्राज्यवाद मुर्दाबाद.' भगतसिंह ने तीसरा एक नारा जोड़ा था 'दुनिया के मजदूरों एक  हो.' ये तीन नारे भगतसिंह ने हमको दिए थे. कम्युनिस्ट पार्टी या कम्युनिस्टों का  अंतर्राष्ट्र्रीय क्रांति का नारा भगतसिंह की जबान में चढ़ने के बाद अमर हो गया.  'साम्राज्यवाद मुर्दाबाद' का नारा आज भी कुलबुला रहा है हमारे दिलों के अंदर, हमारे  मन के अंदर, हमारे सोच में. क्या सोच कर भगतसिंह ने 'साम्राज्यवाद मुर्दाबाद' का  नारा दिया होगा. तब तक गांधी जी ने यह नारा नहीं दिया था. क्या सोच कर भगतसिंह ने  कहा दुनिया के मजदूरों एक हो. 

हम उस देश में रहते हैं, जहां अंग्रेजों के बनाए काले कानून आज भी हमारी आत्मा पर  शिकंजा कसे हुए हैं और हमको उनकी जानकारी तक नहीं है. हम इस बात में गौरव समझते हैं  कि हमने पटवारी को पचास रुपए घूस खाते हुए पकड़वा दिया और हम समाज के बेहद ईमानदार  आदमी हैं. हमें बड़ी खुशी होती है, जब लायंस क्लब के अध्यक्ष बनकर हम कोई प्याऊ या  मूत्रशाला खोलते हैं और अपनी फोटो छपवाते हैं. हमें बेहद खुशी होती है अपने पड़ोसी  को बताते हुए कि हमारा बेटा आईटीआई में फर्स्ट आया है और अमेरिका जाकर वहां की  नौकरी कर रहा है और सेवानिवृत्त होने के बाद उसके बच्चों के कपड़े धोने हम भी  जाएंगे. इन सब बातों से देश को बहुत गौरव का अनुभव होता है. लेकिन मूलत: भगतसिंह ने  कहा क्या था. 

भगतसिंह भारत का पहला नागरिक, विचारक और नेता है जिसने कहा था कि हिन्दुस्तान में  केवल किसान और मजदूर के दम पर नहीं, जब तक नौजवान उसमें शामिल नहीं होंगे, तब तक  कोई क्रांति नहीं हो सकती. कोई पार्टी नौजवानों को राजनीति में सीधे आने का आव्हान  नहीं करती. यह अलबत्ता बात अच्छी हुई कि राजीव गांधी के कार्यकाल में 18 वर्ष के  नौजवान को वोट डालने का अधिकार तो मिला. वरना नौजवान को तो हम बौद्धिक दृष्टि से  हिन्दुस्तान की राजनीति में बांझ समझते हैं. 

हम उस देश में रहते हैं, जहां की सुप्रीम कोर्ट कहती है कि जयललिता जी को इस बात का  अधिकार है कि वे हजारों सरकारी कर्मचारियों को नौकरी से निकाल दें. और सरकारी  कर्मचारियों का कोई मौलिक अधिकार नहीं है कि अपने सेवा शर्तों की लड़ाई के लिए धरना  भी दे सकें. प्रदर्शन कर सकें. हड़ताल कर सकें. हम उस देश में रहते हैं, जहां  नगरपालिकाएं पीने का पानी जनता को मुहैया कराएं, यह उनका मौलिक कर्तव्य नहीं है.  अगर नगरपालिका पीने का पानी मुहैया नहीं कराती है तो भी हम टैक्स देने से नहीं बच  सकते. इस देश का सुप्रीम कोर्ट और हमारा कानून कहता है कि आपको नगरपालिका पीने का  पानी भले मत दे. आप प्यासे भले मर जाएं लेकिन टैक्स आपको देना पड़ेगा क्योंकि उनके  और नागरिक के कर्तव्य में कोई पारस्परिक रिश्ता नहीं है. ये जो जंगल का कानून है  1894 का है.

----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan

क्या बात है दोस्तों कुछ प्रतिकिर्या तो दो या बस ऐसे ही बैठे रहोगे ..............................

----------


## ravi chacha

*मित्र Ghost Rider जी आप का सूत्र सिक्छा देने बाला है इसे जारी रखे  हमे आप के ऊपर गर्ब है जो इतना बेहतरीन सूत्र बनाया है* 

सूत्र बहुत अछा हा बहुत प्रसिधी पायेगा

----------


## Devil khan

> *मित्र Ghost Rider जी आप का सूत्र सिक्छा देने बाला है इसे जारी रखे  हमे आप के ऊपर गर्ब है जो इतना बेहतरीन सूत्र बनाया है* 
> 
> सूत्र बहुत अछा हा बहुत प्रसिधी पायेगा






सुक्रिया दोस्त आप जैसे लोगो की पर्तिक्रियूं की वजह से हमें हिमत मिलती है ....आपका सूत्र भर्मण के लिए सुक्रिया दोस्त .......

----------


## dev b

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...कृपया जारी रखे

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

सच में काफ़ी दुर्लभ तस्वीरों  और साथ ही अच्छे तथ्यों का समावेश है आपके इस सूत्र में..++

----------


## ravi chacha

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...कृपया जारी रखे


 आपका सूत्र भर्मण के लिए सुक्रिया दोस्त .......

----------


## lovey7

> सुक्रिया दोस्त आप जैसे लोगो की पर्तिक्रियूं की वजह से हमें हिमत मिलती है ....आपका सूत्र भर्मण के लिए सुक्रिया दोस्त .......


 खान साहब , बहुत ही बेहतरीन सूत्र है ,और आपका कलेक्शन भी बहुत बढ़िया है !  आपका काम काबिले तारीफ है ! दोस्त यूँ ही चमकते रहो और अपने अमूल्य योगदान  से फोरम को चमकाते रहो !

----------


## Devil khan

> खान साहब , बहुत ही बेहतरीन सूत्र है ,और आपका कलेक्शन भी बहुत बढ़िया है !  आपका काम काबिले तारीफ है ! दोस्त यूँ ही चमकते रहो और अपने अमूल्य योगदान  से फोरम को चमकाते रहो !



सुक्रिया दोस्त आप लोगे के कमेन्ट से एक उत्साक मिलता है ......सूत्र पर आने के लिए आप तहेदिल से सुक्रिया

----------


## Devil khan

> आपका सूत्र भर्मण के लिए सुक्रिया दोस्त .......





> खान साहब , बहुत ही बेहतरीन सूत्र है ,और आपका कलेक्शन भी बहुत बढ़िया है !  आपका काम काबिले तारीफ है ! दोस्त यूँ ही चमकते रहो और अपने अमूल्य योगदान  से फोरम को चमकाते रहो !





> सच में काफ़ी दुर्लभ तस्वीरों  और साथ ही अच्छे तथ्यों का समावेश है आपके इस सूत्र में..++





> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...कृपया जारी रखे





> *मित्र Ghost Rider जी आप का सूत्र सिक्छा देने बाला है इसे जारी रखे  हमे आप के ऊपर गर्ब है जो इतना बेहतरीन सूत्र बनाया है* 
> 
> सूत्र बहुत अछा हा बहुत प्रसिधी पायेगा





> सुक्रिया दोस्त आप लोगे के कमेन्ट से एक उत्साक मिलता है ......सूत्र पर आने के लिए आप तहेदिल से सुक्रिया











आप सब का तहेदिल से सुक्रिया दोस्तों ............अपना प्यार ऐसे ही देते रहे

----------


## Devil khan

हम नदियों का पानी उपयोग कर सकें इसका कानून उन्नीसवीं शताब्दी का है. भारतीय दंड  विधान लॉर्ड मैकाले ने 1860 में बनाया था. पूरे देश का कार्य व्यापार सारी दुनिया  से हो रहा है वह कांट्रेक्ट एक्ट 1872 में बना था. हमारे जितने बड़े कानून हैं, वे  सब उन्नीसवीं सदी की औलाद हैं. बीसवीं सदी तो इस लिहाज से बांझ है. अंग्रेजों की  दृष्टि से बनाए गए हर कानून में सरकार को पूरी ताकत दी गई है कि जनता के आंदोलन को  कुचलने में सरकार चाहे जो कुछ करे, वह वैध माना जाएगा.   
	आजादी के साठ वर्ष बाद भी इन कानूनों को बदलने के लिए कोई भी सांसद हिम्मत नहीं  	करता. आवाज तक नहीं उठाता. भगतसिंह संविधान सभा में तो थे नहीं. भगतसिंह ने  	आजादी तो देखी नहीं. वे कहते थे कि हमको समाजवाद एक जीवित लक्ष्य के रूप में  	चाहिए जिसमें नौजवान की जरूरी हिस्सेदारी होगी. अस्सी बरस के बूढ़े नेता देश में  	चुनाव लड़ना चाहते हैं. 75 या 70 बरस के नेता को युवा कह दिया जाता है. 60 वर्ष  	के तो युवा होते ही होते हैं. हम 25 वर्षों के नौजवानों को संसद में नहीं भेजना  	चाहते. 

	महात्मा गांधी भी कहते थे इस देश में 60 वर्ष से ऊपर के व्यक्ति को किसी पार्टी  	को टिकट नहीं देना चाहिए. हम पूरी दुनिया में सबसे ज्यादा आवारा पशुओं,  	वेश्याओं और साधुओं के देश हैं. सबसे ज्यादा बेकार, भिखारी, कुष्ठ रोगी, एड्स  	के रोगी, अपराधी तत्व, नक्सलवादी, भ्रष्ट नेता, चूहे, पिस्सू, वकील हमारे यहां  	हैं. शायद चीन को छोड़कर लेकिन अब हमारी आबादी भी उससे ज्यादा होने वाली हैं.  	क्या यही भगतसिंह का देश है. यही भगतसिंह ने चाहा था? 

	असेम्बली में भगतसिंह ने जानबूझकर कच्चा बम फेंका. अंग्रेज को मारने के लिए  	नहीं. ऐसी जगह बम फेंका कि कोई न मरे. केवल धुआं हो. हल्ला हो. आवाज हो. दुनिया  	का ध्यान आकर्षित हो. टी डिस्प्यूट बिल और पब्लिक सेफ्टी बिल के खिलाफ भगतसिंह  	ने जनजागरण किया. कहां है श्रमिक आंदोलन आज? भारत में कैसी लोकशाही बची है?  	श्रमिक आंदोलनों को कुचल दिया गया है. इस देश में कोई श्रमिक आंदोलन होता ही  	नहीं है. होने की संभावना भी नहीं है. इस देश की खलनायकी में यहां की विधायिका,  	कार्यपालिका और न्यायपालिका तीनों का बराबर का अधिकार है. यह भगतसिंह का सपना  	नहीं था. यह भगतसिंह का रास्ता नहीं है. 

	एक बिंदु की तरफ अक्सर ध्यान खींचा जाता है अपनी राजनीतिक रोटी सेंकने के लिए  	कि महात्मा गांधी और भगतसिंह को एक दूसरे का दुश्मन बता दिया जाए. भगतसिंह को  	गांधी जी का धीरे धीरे चलने वाला रास्ता पसंद नहीं था. लेकिन भगतसिंह हिंसा के  	रास्ते पर नहीं थे. उन्होंने जो बयान दिया है उस मुकदमे में जिसमें उनको फांसी  	की सजा मिली है, उतना बेहतर बयान आज तक किसी भी राजनीतिक कैदी ने वैधानिक  	इतिहास में नहीं दिया. 

	जेल के अंदर छोटी से छोटी चीज भी भगतसिंह के दायरे के बाहर नहीं थी. जेल के  	अंदर जब कैदियों को ठीक भोजन नहीं मिलता था और सुविधाएं जो मिलनी चाहिए थीं,  	नहीं मिलती थीं, तो भगतसिंह ने आमरण अनशन किया. उनको तो मिल गया. लेकिन क्या आज  	हिन्दुस्तान की जेलों में हालत ठीक है? भगतसिंह को संगीत और नाटक का भी शौक था.  	भगतसिंह के जीवन में ये सब चीजें गायब नहीं थीं. भगतसिंह कोई सूखे आदमी नहीं  	थे. भगतसिंह को समाज के प्रत्येक इलाके में दिलचस्पी थी. तरह तरह के विचारों से  	सामना करना उनको आता था. वे एक कुशल पत्रकार थे. आज हमारे अखबार कहां हैं?  	अमेरिकी पद्धति और सोच के अखबार. जिन्हें पढ़ने में दो मिनट लगता है. आप टीवी क़े  	चैनल खोलिए. एक तरह की खबर आएगी और सबमें एक ही समय ब्रेक हो जाता है. प्रताप,  	किरती, महारथी और मतवाला वगैरह तमाम पत्रिकाओं में हिन्दी, अंग्रेजी, उर्दू,  	पंजाबी में भगतसिंह लिखते थे. उनसे ज्यादा तो किसी ने लिखा ही नहीं उस उम्र  	में. गणेशशंकर विद्यार्थी की उन पर बहुत मेहरबानी थी. 

	भगतसिंह कुश्ती बहुत अच्छी लड़ते थे. एक बार भगतसिंह और चंद्रशेखर आजाद में  	दोस्ती वाला झगड़ा हो गया तो भगतसिंह ने चंद्रशेखर आजाद को कुश्ती में चित्त भी  	कर दिया था. एक बहुरंगी, बहुआयामी जीवन इस नौजवान आदमी ने जिया था. वे मरे हुए  	या बूढ़े आदमी नहीं थे. खाने पीने का शौक भी भगतसिंह को था. कम से कम दुनिया के  	35 ऐसे बड़े लेखक थे जिनको भगतसिंह ने ठीक से पढ़ रखा था. बेहद सचेत दिमाग के 23  	साल के नौजवान के प्रति मेरा सिर श्रद्धा से इसलिए भी झुकता है कि समाजवाद के  	रास्ते पर हिन्दुस्तान के जो और लोग उनके साथ सोच रहे थे, भगतसिंह ने उनके  	समानांतर एक लकीर खींची लेकिन प्रयोजन से भटककर उनसे विवाद उत्पन्न नहीं किया  	जिससे अंगरेजी सल्तनत को फायदा हो. मुझे लगता है कि हिन्दुस्तान की राजनीति में  	कुछ लोगों को मिलकर काम करना चाहिए था. 

	मुझे आज तक समझ में नहीं आया कि महात्मा गांधी और विवेकानंद मिलकर हिन्दुस्तान  	की राजनीतिक दिशा पर बात क्यों नहीं कर पाये. गांधीजी उनसे मिलने बेलूर मठ गए  	थे लेकिन विवेकानंद की बीमारी की वजह से सिस्टर निवेदिता ने उनसे मिलने नहीं  	दिया था. समझ में नहीं आता कि भगतसिंह जैसा विद्वान विचारक विवेकानंद के  	समाजवाद पर कुछ बोला क्यों नहीं, जबकि विवेकानंद के छोटे भाई भूपेन्द्रनाथ दत्त  	को भगतसिंह ने भाषण देने बुलाया था. यह नहीं कहा जा सकता कि विवेकानंद के  	विचारों से भगतसिंह परिचित नहीं थे. उनके चेहरे से बहुत से कंटूर उभरते हैं,  	जिसको देखने की ताब हममें होनी चाहिए.

----------


## Devil khan

भगतसिंह समाजवाद और धर्म को अलग अलग समझते थे. विवेकानंद समाजवाद और धर्म को  	सम्पृक्त करते थे. विवेकानंद समझते थे कि हिन्दुस्तान की धार्मिक जनता को धर्म  	के आधार पर समाजवाद की घुट्टी अगर पिलायी जाए तो शायद ठीक से समझ में बात आएगी.  	गांधीजी भी लगभग इसी रास्ते पर चलने की कोशिश करते थे. लेकिन भगतसिंह  	हिन्दुस्तान का पहला रेशनल थिंकर, पहला विचारशील व्यक्ति था जो धर्म के दायरे  	से बाहर था. श्रीमती दुर्गादेवी वोहरा को लेकर जब भगतसिंह को अंग्रेज जल्लादों  	से बचने के लिए अपने केश काटकर प्रथम श्रेणी के डब्बे में कलकत्ता तक की यात्रा  	करनी पड़ी तो लोगों ने आलोचना की. उन्होंने कहा कि सिख होकर अपने केश कटा लिए  	आपने? हमारे यहां तो पांच चीजें रखनी पड़ती हैं हर सिख को. उसमें केश भी होता  	है. यह आपने क्या किया. कैसे सिख हैं आप! जो सज्जन सवाल पूछ रहे थे वे शायद  	धार्मिक व्यक्ति थे. भगतसिंह ने एक धार्मिक व्यक्ति की तरह जवाब दिया कि मेरे  	भाई तुम ठीक कहते हो. मैं सिख हूं. गुरु गोविंद सिंह ने कहा है कि अपने धर्म की  	रक्षा करने के लिए अपने शरीर का अंग अंग कटवा दो. मैंने केश कटवा दिए. अब मौका  	मिलेगा तो अपनी गरदन कटवा दूंगा. यह तार्किक विचारशीलता भगतसिंह की है. उस नए  	हिन्दुस्तान में वे 1931 के पहले कह रहे थे जिसमें हिन्दुस्तान के गरीब आदमी,  	इंकलाब और आर्थिक बराबरी के लिए, समाजवाद को पाने के लिए, देश और चरित्र को  	बनाने के लिए, दुनिया में हिन्दुस्तान का झंडा बुलंद करने के लिए धर्म जैसी चीज  	की हमको जरूरत नहीं होनी चाहिए. 

	आज हम उसी में फंसे हुए हैं. क्या सबूत है कि अयोध्या में राम हुए थे? क्या  	सबूत है कि मंदिर बन जाने पर रामचंद्र जी वहां आकर विराजेंगे. क्या जरूरत है  	किसी मस्जिद को तोड़ दिया जाए. क्या जरूरत है कि देश के छोटे छोटे मंदिरों को  	तोड़ दिया जाए. क्या जरूरत है कि होली दीवाली के त्यौहार पर और कोई बम फेंक दे.  	इन सारे सवालों का जवाब हम 2009 में ढूंढ़ नहीं पा रहे हैं.

	भगतसिंह ने शहादत दे दी, फकत इतना कहना भगतसिंह के कद को छोटा करना है. जितनी  	उम्र में भगतसिंह कुर्बान हो गए, इससे कम उम्र में मदनलाल धींगरा और शायद करतार  	सिंह सराभा चले गए थे. भगतसिंह ने तो स्वयं मृत्यु का वरण किया. यदि वे पंजाब  	की असेंबली में बम नहीं फेंकते तो क्या होता. कांग्रेस के इतिहास को भगतसिंह का  	ऋणी होना पड़ेगा. लाला लाजपत राय, बिपिनचंद्र पाल और बालगंगाधर तिलक ने कांग्रेस  	की अगुआई की थी. भगतसिंह लाला लाजपत राय के समर्थक और अनुयायी शुरू में थे.  	उनका परिवार आर्य समाजी था. भूगोल और इतिहास से काटकर भगतसिंह के कद को एक  	बियाबान में नहीं देखा जा सकता. जब लाला लाजपत राय की जलियान वाला बाग की घटना  	के दौरान लाठियों से कुचले जाने की वजह से मृत्यु हो गई तो भगतसिंह ने केवल उस  	बात का बदला लेने के लिए एक सांकेतिक हिंसा की और सांडर्स की हत्या हुई.  	भगतसिंह चाहते तो और जी सकते थे. यहां वहां आजादी की अलख जगा सकते थे. बहुत से  	क्रांतिकारी भगतसिंह के साथी जिए ही. लेकिन भगतसिंह ने सोचा कि यही वक्त है जब  	इतिहास की सलवटों पर शहादत की इस्तरी चलाई जा सकती है. जिसमें वक्त के तेवर  	पढ़ने का माधा हो, ताकत हो वही इतिहास पुरुष होता है. *भगतसिंह ने गांधी के समर्थन में भी लिखा है. उनके रास्ते  निस्संदेह अलग अलग थे. उनकी समझ अलग अलग थी. जब गांधीजी केन्द्र में थे. कांग्रेस  के अंदर एक बार भूचाल आया.*
 
भगतसिंह ने सारी दुनिया का ध्यान अंग्रेज हुक्मरानों के अन्याय की ओर खींचा और  जानबूझकर असेंबली बम कांड रचा. भगतसिंह इतिहास की समझ के एक बहुत बड़े नियंता थे. हम  उस भगतसिंह की बात ज्यादा क्यों नहीं करते? भगतसिंह का एक बहुत प्यारा चित्र है  जिसमें वे चारपाई पर बैठे हुए हैं. उस चेहरे में हिन्दुस्तान नजर आता है. ऐसा लगता  है कि हिन्दुस्तान बैठा हुआ है. 

भगतसिंह पर जितनी शोधपरक किताबें लिखी जानी चाहिए थी, उतनी अच्छी किताबें अब भी  नहीं लिखी गई हैं. कुछ लोग भगतसिंह के जन्मदिन और शहादत के पर्व को हाल तक मनाते  थे. अब उनके हाथ में साम्प्रदायिकता के दूसरे झंडे आ गए हैं. उनको भगतसिंह काम का  नजर नहीं आता. किसी भी राजनीतिक पार्टी के घोषणा पत्र को पढ़िए. उनके भी जो समाजवाद  का डंका पीट रहे हैं. तो लगेगा कि सब ढकोसला है. हममें से कोई काबिल नहीं है जो  भगतसिंह का वंशज कहलाने का अधिकारी हो. भगतसिंह की याद करने का अधिकारी हो. हम उस  रास्ते को भूल चुके हैं. 

अमेरिका के साम्राज्यवाद के सामने हम गुलामी कर रहे हैं. हम पश्चिम के सामने बिक  रहे हैं. बिछ रहे हैं. इसके बाद भी हम कहते हैं हिन्दुस्तान को बड़ा देश बनाएंगे.  गांधी और भगतसिंह में एक गहरी राजनीतिक समझ थी. भगतसिंह ने गांधी के समर्थन में भी  लिखा है. उनके रास्ते निस्संदेह अलग अलग थे. उनकी समझ अलग अलग थी. जब गांधीजी  केन्द्र में थे. कांग्रेस के अंदर एक बार भूचाल आया. गांधीजी के भगतसिंह सम्बन्धी  विचार को नकारने की स्थिति आई. उस समय 1500 में लगभग आधे वोट भगतसिंह के समर्थन में  आए. भगतसिंह को समर्थन देना या नहीं देना इस पर कांग्रेस विभाजित हो गई. इसी वजह से  युवा जवाहरलाल नेहरू को 1930 में रावी कांग्रेस का अध्यक्ष बनाया गया. कांग्रेस के  जिस दूसरे नौजवान नेता ने भगतसिंह का वकील बनकर मुकदमा लड़ने की पेशकश की और गांधी  का विरोध किया, वह सुभाष बोस 1938 में हरिपुरा और फिर 1939 में त्रिपुरी की  कांग्रेस में गांधी के उम्मीदवार को हराकर कांग्रेस का अध्यक्ष बना. इन सबमें  भगतसिंह का पुण्य, याद और कशिश है. नौजवानों को आगे करने की जो जुगत भगतसिंह ने  बनाई थी, जो राह बताई थी, उस रास्ते पर भारत का इतिहास नहीं चला. मैं नहीं समझता कि  नौजवान केवल ताली बजाने के लायक हैं. मैं नहीं समझता कि हिन्दुस्तान के नौजवानों को  राजनीति से अलग रखना चाहिए. मैं नहीं समझता कि हिन्दुस्तान के 18 वर्ष के नौजवान जो  वोट देने का अधिकार रखते हैं उनको राजनीति की समझ नहीं है. जब अस्सी नब्बे वर्ष के  लोग सत्ता की कुर्सी का मोह नहीं छोड़ सकते तो नौजवान को हिन्दुस्तान की राजनीति से  अलग करना मुनासिब नहीं है. लेकिन राजनीति का मतलब कुर्सी नहीं है.

----------


## Devil khan

भगतसिंह ने कहा था जब तक हिन्दुस्तान के नौजवान हिन्दुस्तान के किसान के पास नहीं  जाएंगे, गांव नहीं जाएंगे. उनके साथ पसीना बहाकर काम नहीं करेंगे तब तक हिन्दुस्तान  की आजादी का कोई मुकम्मिल अर्थ नहीं होगा. मैं हताश तो नहीं हूं लेकिन निराश लोगों  में से हूं. 

मैं मानता हूं कि हिन्दुस्तान को पूरी आजादी नहीं मिली है. जब तक ये अंगरेजों के  बनाए काले कानून हमारे सर पर हैं, संविधान की आड़ में सुप्रीम कोर्ट और हाई कोर्ट से  लेकर हमारे मुख्यमंत्री और प्रधानमंत्री फतवे जारी करते हैं कि संविधान की रक्षा  होनी है. किस संविधान की रक्षा होनी चाहिए? संविधान में अमेरिका, आस्ट्रेलिया,  केनेडा, स्विट्जरलैंड, जर्मनी, जापान और कई और देशों की अनुगूंजें शामिल हैं. इसमें  याज्ञवल्क्य, मैत्रेयी, चार्वाक, कौटिल्य और मनु के अनुकूल विचारों के अंश नहीं  हैं. गांधी नहीं हैं. भगतसिंह नहीं हैं. लोहिया नहीं हैं. इसमें केवल भारत नहीं है.   
	हम एक अंतर्राष्ट्रीय साजिश का शिकार हैं. हमको यही बताया जाता है कि डॉ  	अंबेडकर ने हिन्दुस्तान के संविधान की रचना की. भारत के स्वतंत्रता संग्राम  	सैनिकों ने हिन्दुस्तान के संविधान की रचना की. संविधान की पोथी को बनाने वाली  	असेम्बली का इतिहास पढ़ें. सेवानिवृत्त आईसीएस अधिकारी, दीवान साहब और राय  	बहादुर और कई पश्चिमाभिमुख बुद्धिजीवियों ने मूल पाठ बनाया. देशभक्तों ने उस पर  	बहस की. उस पर दस्तखत करके उसको पेश कर दिया. संविधान की पोथी का अपमान नहीं  	होना चाहिए लेकिन जब हम रामायण, गीता, कुरान शरीफ, बाइबिल और गुरु ग्रंथ साहब  	पर बहस कर सकते हैं कि इनके सच्चे अर्थ क्या होने चाहिए. तो हमको हिन्दुस्तान  	की उस पोथी की जिसकी वजह से सारा देश चल रहा है, आयतों को पढ़ने, समझने और उसके  	मर्म को बहस के केन्द्र में डालने का भी अधिकार मिलना चाहिए. यही भगतसिंह का  	रास्ता है. 

	भगतसिंह ने कभी नहीं कहा कि किसी की बात को तर्क के बिना मानो. जब मैं भगतसिंह  	से तर्क करता हूं. बहस करता हूं. तब मैं पाता हूं कि भगतसिंह के तर्क में  	भावुकता है और भगतसिंह की भावना में तर्क है. भगतसिंह हिन्दुस्तान का पहला नेता  	था, पूरी क्रांतिकारी सेना में भगतसिंह अकेला था, जिसने दिल्ली के सम्मेलन में  	कहा कि हमें सामूहिक नेतृत्व के जरिए पार्टी को चलाने का शऊर सीखना चाहिए. वह  	तमीज सीखनी चाहिए ताकि हममें से कोई अगर चला जाए तो पार्टी मत बिखरे. भगतसिंह  	ने सबसे पहले देश में कहा था कि व्यक्ति से पार्टी बड़ी होती है. पार्टी से  	सिद्धांत बड़ा होता है. हम यह सब भूल गए. हमको केवल तमंचे वाला भगतसिंह याद है.  	अगर कोई थानेदार अत्याचार करता है तो हमको लगता है भगतसिंह की तरह हम उसे गोली  	मार दें. हम उसको अजय देवगन समझते हैं या धर्मेन्द्र का बेटा.

----------


## Devil khan

भगतसिंह किताबों में कैद है. उसको किताबों से बाहर लाएं. भगतसिंह विचारों के  	तहखाने में कैद है. उसको बहस के केन्द्र में लाएं. इसका रास्ता भी भगतसिंह ने  	ही बताया था. भगतसिंह ने कहा था कि ये बड़े बड़े अखबार तो बिके हुए हैं. इनके  	चक्कर में क्यों पड़ते हो. भगतसिंह और उनके साथी छोटे छोटे ट्रैक्ट 16 और 24  	पृष्ठों की पत्रिकाएं छाप कर आपस में बांटते थे. हम यही कर लें तो इतनी ही  	भगतसिंह की सेवा बहुत है. विचारों की सान पर अगर कोई चीज चढ़ेगी वही तलवार  	बनेगी. यह भगतसिंह ने हमको सिखाया था. कुछ बुनियादी बातें ऐसी हैं जिनकी तरफ  	हमको ध्यान देना होगा. 

	हमारे देश में से तार्किकता, बहस, लोकतांत्रिक आजादी, जनप्रतिरोध, सरकारों के  	खिलाफ अराजक होकर खड़े हो जाने का अधिकार छिन रहा है. हमारे देश में मूर्ख राजा  	हैं. वे सत्ता पर लगातार बैठ रहे हैं. जिन्हें ठीक से हस्ताक्षर नहीं करना आता  	वो देश के राजनीतिक चेक पर दस्तखत कर रहे हैं. हमारे यहां एक आई एम सॉरी सर्विस  	आ गई है. आईएएस क़ी नौकरशाही. उसमें अब भ्रष्ट अधिकारी इतने ज्यादा हैं कि अच्छे  	अधिकारी ढूंढ़ना मुश्किल है. हमारे देश में निकम्मे साधुओं की जमात है. वे  	निकम्मे हैं लेकिन मलाई खाते हैं. इस देश के मेहनतकश मजदूर के लिए अगर कुछ  	रुपयों के बढ़ने की बात होती है, सब उनसे लड़ने बैठ जाते हैं. हमारे देश में  	असंगठित मजदूरों का बहुत बड़ा दायरा है. हम उनको संगठित करने की कोशिश नहीं  	करते. हमारे देश में पहले से ही सुरक्षित लोगों के अधिकारों की सुरक्षा के  	कानून बने हुए हैं. लेकिन भारत की संसद ने आज तक नहीं सोचा कि भारत के किसानों  	के भी अधिकार होने चाहिए. भारतीय किसान अधिनियम जैसा कोई अधिनियम नहीं है.  	किसान की फसल का कितना पैसा उसको मिले वह कुछ भी तय नहीं है. एक किसान अगर सौ  	रुपये के बराबर का उत्पाद करता है तो बाजार में उपभोक्ता को वह वस्तु हजार  	रुपये में मिलती है. आठ सौ नौ सौ रुपये बिचवाली, बिकवाली और दलाली में खाए जाते  	हैं. उस पर भी सरकार का संरक्षण होता है और सरकार खुद दलाली भी करती है. ऐसे  	किसानों की रक्षा के लिए भगतसिंह खड़े हुए थे. 

	भगतसिंह ने कभी नहीं कहा कि देश के उद्योगपतियो एक हो जाओ. भगतसिंह ने कभी नहीं  	कहा कि अपनी बीवी के जनमदिन पर हवाई जहाज तोहफे में भेंट करो और उसको देश का  	गौरव बताओ. भगतसिंह ने कभी नहीं कहा कि वकीलो एक हो जाओ क्योंकि वकील होने के  	नाते मुझे पता है कि वकीलों को एक रखना और मेंढकों को तराजू पर रखकर तौलना  	बराबर की बात है. भगतसिंह ने कभी नहीं कहा कि देश के डॉक्टरों को एक करो. उनको  	मालूम था कि अधिकतर डॉक्टर केवल मरीज के जिस्म और उसके प्राणों से खेलते हैं.  	उनका सारा ध्येय इस बात का होता है कि उनको फीस ज्यादा से ज्यादा कैसे मिले.  	अपवाद जरूर हैं. लेकिन अपवाद नियम को ही सिद्ध करते हैं. इसलिए भगतसिंह ने कहा  	था दुनिया के मजदूरो एक हो. इसलिए भगतसिंह ने कहा था कि किसान मजदूर और नौजवान  	की एकता होनी चाहिए. भगतसिंह पर राष्ट्रवाद का नशा छाया हुआ था. लेकिन उनका  	रास्ता मार्क्स के रास्ते से निकल कर आता था. एक अजीब तरह का राजनीतिक प्रयोग  	भारत की राजनीति में होने वाला था. लेकिन भगतसिंह काल कवलित हो गए. असमय चले  	गए. 

	भगतसिंह संभावनाओं के जननायक थे. वे हमारे अधिकारिक, औपचारिक नेता बन नहीं पाए.  	इसलिए सब लोग भगतसिंह से डरते हैं-अंगरेज और भारतीय हुक्मरान दोनों. उनके  	विचारों को क्रियान्वित करने में सरकारी कानूनों की घिग्गी बंध जाती है.  	संविधान पोषित राज्य व्यवस्थाओं में यदि कानून ही अजन्मे रहेंगे तो लोकतंत्र की  	प्रतिबद्धताओं का क्या होगा? भगतसिंह ने इतने अनछुए सवालों का र्स्पश किया है  	कि उन पर अब भी शोध होना बाकी है. भगतसिंह के विचार केवल प्रशंसा के योग्य नहीं  	हैं, उन पर क्रियान्वयन कैसे हो-इसके लिए बौद्धिक और जन आन्दोलनों की जरूरत है.

----------


## Devil khan

*हमारे स्वतंत्र सेनानियों की कुछ नाम  ..........*

*Dr. Rajendra Prasad*



Date of Birth:                 Dec 3, 1884                                                   Date of Death                  :                 Feb 28, 1963                                                   Place of Birth                 :                 Zeradei, Bihar                                                   Tenure Order                  :                 1st President                                                       Took Office                 :                 Jan 26, 1950                                                   Left Office                 :                 May 13, 1962                                                   Successor                 :                 Dr.S Radhakrishnan

----------


## Devil khan

*Purushottam Das Tandon*










				 				 				Date of Birth 				: 				Aug 1, 1882  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Jul 1, 1962  				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Uttar Pradesh

----------


## Devil khan

*Motilal Nehru*










Date of Birth  				: 				May 6, 1861  				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Feb 6, 1931 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Delhi

----------


## Devil khan

Jawaharlal Nehru








Date of Birth  				: 				Nov 14, 1889 				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				May 27, 1964 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Uttar Pradesh   				 				 				Political party 				: 				Indian National Congress 					 				 				Took Office 				: 				Aug 15, 1947 				 				 				Left Office 				: 				May 27, 1964 				 				 				Successor 				: 				Lal Bahadur Shastri

----------


## Devil khan

Lal Bahadur Shastri










Date of Birth  				: 				Oct 2, 1904 				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Jan 11, 1966 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Uttar Pradesh 				 				 				Political party 				: 				Indian National Congress 					 				 				Took Office 				: 				Jun 9, 1964 				 				 				Left Office 				: 				Jan 11, 1966 				 				 				Successor 				: 				Gulzarilal Nanda

----------


## Devil khan

Jayaprakash Narayan














Date of Birth  				: 				Oct 11, 1902  				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Oct 8, 1979 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Uttar Pradesh

----------


## Devil khan

*Hakim Ajmal Khan*









				 				 				Date of Birth 				: 				1863  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				1927 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Delhi

----------


## Devil khan

*Pandit Madan Mohan Malaviya*







Date of Birth  				: 				Dec 25, 1861 				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				1946 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Allahabad

----------


## Devil khan

*Liaquat Ali Khan*










Date of Birth  				: 				Oct 1, 1896  				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Oct 16, 1951 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Karnal

----------


## Devil khan

*Maulana Mohammad Ali*









Date of Birth 				: 				1878  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				1931 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Rampur

----------


## Devil khan

*Maulana Shaukat Ali* 














Date of Birth  				: 				1873  				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				1938 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Uttar Pradesh

----------


## Devil khan

*Govind Ballabh Pant*










Date of Birth 				: 				Sep 10, 1887   				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Mar 7, 1961 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Uttar Pradesh

----------


## Devil khan

*Mukhtar Ahmed Ansari*









Date of Birth  				: 				Dec 25, 1880 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				1936 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Ghazipur

----------


## Devil khan

*Chandrasekhar Azad*









Date of Birth  				: 				Jul 23, 1906  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Feb 27, 1931 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*Dr. B.R. Ambedkar*









Date of Birth 				: 				Apr 14, 1893 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Dec 6, 1956 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Madhya Pradesh

----------


## Devil khan

*Mohandas Karamchand ****hi*




[IMG]http://www.whereincity.com/india/great-indians/freedom-fighters/images/****hi2.jpg[/IMG]



Mohandas Karamchand ****hi 

				 				 				Date of Birth  				: 				Oct 2, 1869  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Jan 30, 1948 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Gujarat

----------


## Devil khan

*Dadabhai Naoroji*








Date of Birth 				: 				Sep 4, 1825 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Jun 30, 1917 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel*







Date of Birth  				: 				Oct 31, 1875 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Dec 15, 1950 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Gujarat

----------


## Devil khan

*Bal Gangadhar Tilak*








Date of Birth 				: 				Jul 23, 1856  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				1920 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Maharashtra

----------


## Devil khan

*Mahadev Desai*









Date of Birth 				: 				Jan 1, 1892  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Aug 15, 1942 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Gujarat

----------


## Devil khan

*Abbas Tyabji*

Date of Birth 				: 				- 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Jun 9, 1936 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Gujarat

----------


## Devil khan

*Gopal Krishna Gokhale*







Date of Birth  				: 				May 9, 1866 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				1915 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Maharashtra

----------


## Devil khan

*Vithalbhai Patel*









Date of Birth  				: 				1871  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				1935 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Gujarat

----------


## Devil khan

*Vinoba Bhave* 








Date of Birth 				: 				Sep 11, 1895 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Nov 15, 1982 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Maharashtra

----------


## Devil khan

*Ganesh Vasudev Mavlankar*

Date of Birth  				: 				-  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				- 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Gujarat

----------


## Devil khan

*Vinayak Damodar Savarkar*




				 				 				Date of Birth 				: 				May 28, 1883 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				1966 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Nasik

----------


## Devil khan

*Muhammad Ali Jinnah*






Date of Birth  				: 				Dec 25, 1876  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Sep 11, 1948 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Karachi

----------


## Devil khan

*Kulapati K.M. Munshi*

Date of Birth 				: 				Dec 30, 1887 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				1971  				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Broach

----------


## Devil khan

*Mahadeo Govind Ranade*



Date of Birth 				: 				- 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Jan 16, 1901   				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				-

----------


## Devil khan

*Subhas Chandra Bose*



ate of Birth  				: 				Jan 23, 1897  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Aug 18, 1945 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Orissa

----------


## Devil khan

*Bipin Chandra Pal*



Date of Birth 				: 				Nov 7, 1858  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				- 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Sylhet (Bangladesh)

----------


## Devil khan

*Chittaranjan Das*




Date of Birth  				: 				Nov 25, 1870  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Jun 16, 1925 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*Maulana Abul Kalam Azad*



Date of Birth 				: 				Nov 11, 1888 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Feb 22, 1958 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				-

----------


## Devil khan

*Rabindranath Tagore*



Date of Birth  				: 				May 7, 1861 				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Aug 8, 1941 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				West Bengal

----------


## Devil khan

*Surya Sen*



Date of Birth 				: 				- 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Jan 8, 1934 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*Benoy Basu*



Date of Birth 				: 				Sep 11, 1908 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Dec 13, 1930 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Rohitbhog

----------


## Devil khan

*Dinesh Gupta*




Date of Birth 				: 				Dec 6, 1911  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Jul 7, 1931  				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Josholong

----------


## Devil khan

*Khudiram Bose*




Date of Birth  				: 				Dec 3, 1889  				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Aug 11, 1908 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Bengal

----------


## Devil khan

*Bagha Jatin*


Date of Birth 				: 				Dec 7, 1879 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Sep 10, 1915 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Nadia district

----------


## Devil khan

*Aravinda Ackroyd Ghosh*




Date of Birth 				: 				August 15, 1872 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Dec 5, 1950  				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Calcutta

----------


## Devil khan

*Surendranath Banerjea*



Date of Birth  				: 				Nov 19, 1848 				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				1925 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*C. Rajagopalachari* 



Date of Birth  				: 				Dec 10, 1878 				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Dec 25, 1972 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*Krishna Menon*





Date of Birth 				: 				May 3, 1897  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Oct 6, 1974 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Kerala

----------


## Devil khan

*Bhogaraju Pattabhi Sitaramayya*



Date of Birth  				: 				Nov 24, 1880  				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				- 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Andhra Pradesh

----------


## Devil khan

*Srinivasa Iyengar*



Date of Birth 				: 				1874  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				May 19, 1941 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Madras

----------


## Devil khan

*Muhammad Iqbal*



Date of Birth  				: 				Nov 9, 1877 				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Apr 21, 1938 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*Lala Lajpat Rai*




				 				 				Date of Birth 				: 				Jan 28, 1865   				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Nov 17, 1928 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Moga district

----------


## Devil khan

*Sheikh Abdullah*




Date of Birth 				: 				1905 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				1982 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Kashmir

----------


## Devil khan

*Khan Abdul Ghaffar Khan*



Date of Birth  				: 				1890   				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Jan 20, 1988 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Peshawar

----------


## Devil khan

*Bhagat Singh*



Date of Birth 				: 				Sep 27, 1907  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Mar 23, 1931 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Jalandhar

----------


## Devil khan

*Shivaram Rajguru*



Date of Birth  				: 				1908    				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Mar 23, 1931 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*Sukhdev*




Date of Birth 				: 				- 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Mar 23, 1931 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*Tej Bahadur Sapru*




Date of Birth  				: 				Dec 8, 1875     				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Jan 20, 1949  				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Uttar Pradesh

----------


## Devil khan

*Madan Lal Dhingra*



Date of Birth  				: 				1887  				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Aug 17, 1909 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Punjab

----------


## Devil khan

*Udham Singh*


Date of Birth 				: 				Dec 26, 1899 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				July 31, 1940 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Sunam

----------


## Devil khan

*Kartar Singh Sarabha*




Date of Birth  				: 				1896  				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Nov 16, 1915 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Sarabha

----------


## Devil khan

*Ravi Shankar Vyas*




Date of Birth  				: 				- 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				- 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Gujarat

----------


## Devil khan

*Narhari Parikh*




Date of Birth 				: 				-  				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				- 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*Jivatram Kripalani* 



Date of Birth  				: 				1888 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Mar 19, 1982 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Gujarat

----------


## Devil khan

*Mohanlal Pandya* 


Date of Birth  				: 				- 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				- 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*Narahar Vishnu Gadgil*





Date of Birth 				: 				- 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				- 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Maharashtra

----------


## Devil khan

*Senapati Bapat*




Date of Birth  				: 				Nov 12, 1880 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				Nov 28, 1967  				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Maharashtra

----------


## Devil khan

*Gopinath Bordoloi*



Date of Birth  				: 				1890 				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				1950 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*Barindra Kumar Ghosh*



Date of Birth  				: 				Jan 5, 1880 				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				Apr 18, 1959 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Norwood

----------


## Devil khan

*Ambika Chakrobarty*




Date of Birth 				: 				- 				 				 				Date of Death 				: 				- 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				India

----------


## Devil khan

*Sardul Singh Caveeshar*



Date of Birth  				: 				1886  				 				 				Date of Death  				: 				1963 				 				 				Place of Birth 				: 				Amritsar

----------


## Devil khan

दोस्तों तो ये थे हमारे कुछ अमर सहीदो के नाम जिन्होंने अपना सब कुछ इस देश की खातिर अपना सब कुछ कुर्बान कर दिया ...................पर दोस्तों ये लिस्ट इतनी छोटी भी नहीं हमें आजादी तो मिली पर वो हमसे बहुत कुछ ले भी गयी ...किसी का बेटा किसी का भाई किसी का पति किसी का पिता ..............हमारे देश ने कुछ ऐसे भी सहीद है जिन्हें इस देश ने गुमनामी के अंधेरो मैं खो गया जिन्हें आअज कोई नहीं जानता पर उनकी क़ुरबानी भी उतनी ही महत्वपूर्ण है जितनी इन सब लोगो की ......हमें नाज है उन महान सहीदो पर औ की कुर्बानी और त्याग को सलाम ................उम्मीद करता हूँ आप सब को मेरा ये पोस्ट पसंद आएगा .......आप भी अपने विचार और जानकारी पोस्ट करे ...धन्यवाद .........................मैं चाहता हूँ की एक बार गुरूजी इस सूत्र पर आकार अपने विचार रखेगे तो मुझे बड़ी खुसी होगी ............

----------


## Devil khan

*Bhagat Singh's house



*

----------


## Devil khan

Newspaper showing Headline of Bhagat singh,Rajguru ,Sukhdev Execution...

----------


## Devil khan

*Bhagat Singh in Lahore College...Standing 4th from right side







*

----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan

Bhagat Singh's Aunty (Chachi) From left Mata Hukam Kaur ,Mata Vidya Wati (Mother) I think she is 2nd from right.

----------


## Devil khan

*FAMILY OF FREEDOM fighters. (From left) Bhagat Singh's father Kishan  Singh; grandfather Sardar Arjun Singh; and uncle Ajit Singh who was  involved with the Gaddar movement and exiled from India for 40 years.








*S.Swaran Singh (Uncle of Sardar Bhagat Singh), He died at the age of 23 due to severe torture by the British Rule in 1910.

----------


## Devil khan

*Ashfaqulla Khan




*

----------


## Devil khan

*Ram Prasad Bismil



*

----------


## Shipra

*आप का सूत्र काफी अच्छा है और हमारे देश के युवकों ने वाकई इनसे प्रेरणा लेनी चाहिए, इन शहीदों को कोटि कोटि प्रणाम*

----------


## mloveboy

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है. आपने काम की इतनी सारी बाते बताई , आपको नमन है, ये सारे चित्र पहली बार देखे हैं, और आपने जो इतिहास बताया वो तो कभी सुना ही नहीं धन्यवाद

----------


## kamini

*अच्छा सूत्र है| दुर्लभ फोटो का संग्रह| धन्यवाद...!*

----------


## harry1

*वाह दोस्त ..कमाल का सूत्र है आपका ये...जो पहले  कभी नही देखि वो अब दिखा दी आपने...
और जानकारी भी बहुत अछी है 

मेरी तरफ से reputation कबुल करें :salut::salut:*

----------


## John69

अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त .... काफी जानकारी उपलब्द है ... यहाँ ऐसा सूत्र होना बहुत जरूरी था....
इस सूत्र क्र लिए धन्यवाद् !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## groopji

बहुत ही दुर्लभ चित्रों से भरा हुआ निराला सूत्र है आपका

----------


## Devil khan

दोस्तों तो ये थे हमारे कुछ अमर  सहीदो के नाम जिन्होंने अपना सब कुछ इस देश की खातिर अपना सब कुछ कुर्बान  कर दिया ...................पर दोस्तों ये लिस्ट इतनी छोटी भी नहीं हमें  आजादी तो मिली पर वो हमसे बहुत कुछ ले भी गयी ...किसी का बेटा किसी का भाई  किसी का पति किसी का पिता ..............हमारे देश ने कुछ ऐसे भी सहीद है  जिन्हें इस देश ने गुमनामी के अंधेरो मैं खो गया जिन्हें आअज कोई नहीं  जानता पर उनकी क़ुरबानी भी उतनी ही महत्वपूर्ण है जितनी इन सब लोगो की  ......हमें नाज है उन महान सहीदो पर औ की कुर्बानी और त्याग को सलाम  ................उम्मीद करता हूँ आप सब को मेरा ये पोस्ट पसंद आएगा  .......आप भी अपने विचार और जानकारी पोस्ट करे ...धन्यवाद  .........................मैं चाहता हूँ की एक बार गुरूजी इस सूत्र पर आकार  अपने विचार रखेगे तो मुझे बड़ी खुसी होगी ............

----------


## Devil khan

................................

----------


## santosh143

मित्र मेरे पास शब्द नहीं आप का शुक्रिया अदा  करने के लिए. आपका एक और बेहतरीन सूत्र.
मेरी तरफसे रेपो+१ स्वीकार करे मित्र 
नमन करते है ऐसे स्वतंत्रता के योद्धाओं का जिन्होंने ने भारत भूमि को फिरंगियों की गुलामी से मुक्त करवा भारत के जन मानस को गौरान्वित किया...जय हिंद...जय भारत के सेनानी.

----------


## ravi chacha

> दोस्तों तो ये थे हमारे कुछ अमर  सहीदो के नाम जिन्होंने अपना सब कुछ इस देश की खातिर अपना सब कुछ कुर्बान  कर दिया ...................पर दोस्तों ये लिस्ट इतनी छोटी भी नहीं हमें  आजादी तो मिली पर वो हमसे बहुत कुछ ले भी गयी ...किसी का बेटा किसी का भाई  किसी का पति किसी का पिता ..............हमारे देश ने कुछ ऐसे भी सहीद है  जिन्हें इस देश ने गुमनामी के अंधेरो मैं खो गया जिन्हें आअज कोई नहीं  जानता पर उनकी क़ुरबानी भी उतनी ही महत्वपूर्ण है जितनी इन सब लोगो की  ......हमें नाज है उन महान सहीदो पर औ की कुर्बानी और त्याग को सलाम  ................उम्मीद करता हूँ आप सब को मेरा ये पोस्ट पसंद आएगा  .......आप भी अपने विचार और जानकारी पोस्ट करे ...धन्यवाद  .........................मैं चाहता हूँ की एक बार गुरूजी इस सूत्र पर आकार  अपने विचार रखेगे तो मुझे बड़ी खुसी होगी ............


 आपका बेहतरीन सूत्र.है शुक्रिया लेकीन आप को एक बात तो बतानी होगी मित्र   आप के मन में एक सुन्दर सूत्र का निर्माण करने का ख्याल केसे आया है 
मेरी तरफसे रेपो+१ स्वीकार करे मित्र

----------


## subodhgudu

*बहुत अची जानकारी दी आप ने 
खास कर सुभास चन्द्र बोस!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap::salut:*

----------


## Devil khan

> आपका बेहतरीन सूत्र.है शुक्रिया लेकीन आप को एक बात तो बतानी होगी मित्र   आप के मन में एक सुन्दर सूत्र का निर्माण करने का ख्याल केसे आया है 
> मेरी तरफसे रेपो+१ स्वीकार करे मित्र



mitr मुझे इस सूत्र बनाने का ख़याल तब आया जब मेरे सूत्र गांधी जी का सच बंद कर दिया गया ....मैंने सोचा हमने इनके बुरे पहलु तो जानने की पूरी कोशिश की पर अचे पेहलू को जानने की भी हमें उतनी हि कोशिश करनी चाहिए .....आखिर इन सब लोगो ने हारे लिए इतनी क़ुरबानी जो दी है हमारे लिए ......उनका कुछ तो सम्मान होना चाहिए हमारी नजर मैं ......बस इसी मकसद से मैंने इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया की हम सब उनकी महानता को समझ सके और उस पर गर्व कर सके ...........

----------


## Devil khan

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

[COLOR="#000080"]भाई तुमने बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र शुरू कीया हैं जो हमरे देसभाग्तो की याद दिलाता है की हमारी भारत माता और हमे आजादी दिलाने के लिए भगत सिह नेताजी चंद्रशेखर आजाद जी जेसे कितने ही महान सूरवीरों ने  हँसते हँसते अपना बलिदान दिया जिसको हम कभी भूल नही पाएंगे हमारी एक -एक साँस उनकी कर्जदार रहेगी और हमे गर्व है की हम उस हिंद के ही बेटे है जिसकी मिट्टी ने ऐसे शेर पैदा किये. शत् शत् नमन उन शहीदों को .................जय हिंद[/COLOR]
धन्यवाद दोस्त तुमने हमारे शहीदों के बारे में जानकारी दी

----------


## gopu

> *आपके लिए पेश है भगत सिंह का अंतिम पत्र ......जो उन्होंने अपनी फांशी से एक दिन पहले लिखा था .............*
> 
> 
> 
> *22 मार्च,1931 
> साथियो, 
> स्वाभाविक है कि जीने की इच्छा  मुझमें भी होनी चाहिए, मैं इसे छिपाना नहीं चाहता. लेकिन मैं एक शर्त पर  जिंदा रह सकता हूँ, कि मैं क़ैद होकर या पाबंद होकर जीना नहीं चाहता. 
> 
> मेरा  नाम हिंदुस्तानी क्रांति का प्रतीक बन चुका है और क्रांतिकारी दल के  आदर्शों और कुर्बानियों ने मुझे बहुत ऊँचा उठा दिया है - इतना ऊँचा कि  जीवित रहने की स्थिति में इससे ऊँचा मैं हर्गिज़ नहीं हो सकता. 
> ...


नमन है हमारे इन योद्धाओं को 
हम इनके आगे करबद्ध नमन करें और इनके बलिदान को अश्रुपूरित नयन से सगर्व याद रख 
राष्ट्रप्रेम की ज्योत जगाए रखें तथा एक सच्चे भारतीय होने का कर्त्तव्य निभाएं 
तो शायद अमर शहीदों को ये छोटी सी श्रधांजलि हो !
जय भारत !
मित्र आपका यह योगदान अमूल्य है 
धन्यवाद या रेपुटेसन बहुत छोटे हैं इस अमूल्य धरोहर के लिए 
फिर भी स्वीकार करें !

----------


## Devil khan

> [COLOR="#000080"]भाई तुमने बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र शुरू कीया हैं जो हमरे देसभाग्तो की याद दिलाता है की हमारी भारत माता और हमे आजादी दिलाने के लिए भगत सिह नेताजी चंद्रशेखर आजाद जी जेसे कितने ही महान सूरवीरों ने  हँसते हँसते अपना बलिदान दिया जिसको हम कभी भूल नही पाएंगे हमारी एक -एक साँस उनकी कर्जदार रहेगी और हमे गर्व है की हम उस हिंद के ही बेटे है जिसकी मिट्टी ने ऐसे शेर पैदा किये. शत् शत् नमन उन शहीदों को .................जय हिंद[/COLOR]
> धन्यवाद दोस्त तुमने हमारे शहीदों के बारे में जानकारी दी





*sukriya dost jo aap main ye jajbba है की आप ने कम से कम हमारे सहीदो के इन लिए दो सब्द कहे वर्ना हमारे फोरम मैं व्यस्क विभाग मैं जाने वाले लोग जयादा है ....ऐसे सूत्र मैं तो कुछ गिने चुने दोस्तों के अलावा कोई आता भी नहीं क्यूंकि इसमें मस्ती नहीं नंगी लड़किया नहीं .........शर्म आती है मुझे इस फोरम के सदस्यों पर जो यंह आकर अपने सहीदो को दोइ  सब्द भी न दे पाए .....क्या फायदा यंह एस बाते करने का जिसे कोई सुनने  और सराहने वाला भी कोई नहीं क्या फायदा ऐसे सूत्र का जिसमें लोग अपनी बाते भी नहीं कह सकते ........क्यों क्या सब ला जमीर सो गया है ....क्या यंह लोग सिर्फ नंगापन देखने आते है .... क्याऐसे   बातो से किसी को कोई मतलब नहीं ....अगर ये सूत्र किसी नंगेपन का होता तो सायद इसे देकने वाले भी जयादा होते और कहने वाले भी .......पर मुझे अफ़सोस है की यंह के सदस्य भी बाकी फोरम जैसे ही है .........बहुत दुःख हुआ मुझे ......................दोस्तों मुझे माफ करना मुझे अगर मैंने कुछ गलत कहा हो तो मुझे माफ करिये पर यही सच है ......................*

----------


## Devil khan

> नमन है हमारे इन योद्धाओं को 
> हम इनके आगे करबद्ध नमन करें और इनके बलिदान को अश्रुपूरित नयन से सगर्व याद रख 
> राष्ट्रप्रेम की ज्योत जगाए रखें तथा एक सच्चे भारतीय होने का कर्त्तव्य निभाएं 
> तो शायद अमर शहीदों को ये छोटी सी श्रधांजलि हो !
> जय भारत !
> मित्र आपका यह योगदान अमूल्य है 
> धन्यवाद या रेपुटेसन बहुत छोटे हैं इस अमूल्य धरोहर के लिए 
> फिर भी स्वीकार करें !




सुक्रिया दोस्त पर सायइ द ऐसे ही जज्बे की जरुरत है अइसे महान  लोगो के लिए .............. हम कितना भी कर ले पर उनके लिए कम ही रहेगा ................सुक्रिया दोस्त

----------


## gopu

> सुक्रिया दोस्त पर सायइ द ऐसे ही जज्बे की जरुरत है अइसे महान  लोगो के लिए .............. हम कितना भी कर ले पर उनके लिए कम ही रहेगा ................सुक्रिया दोस्त


 शुक्रिया आपको इस सूत्र के लिए 
शब्दों की सीमा होती है 
पर भावनाओं की नहीं !
आपके इस सूत्र के लिए शब्द नहीं हैं मेरे पास 
बस एक जज्बा है ......जिसे मैं राष्ट्रप्रेम कहता हूँ 
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*आपके सूत्र की जीतनी तारीफ़ की जाय कम है मित्र बहुत ही आकर्षक सूत्र प्रारम्भ किया है आपने आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद*

----------


## Devil khan

> शुक्रिया आपको इस सूत्र के लिए 
> शब्दों की सीमा होती है 
> पर भावनाओं की नहीं !
> आपके इस सूत्र के लिए शब्द नहीं हैं मेरे पास 
> बस एक जज्बा है ......जिसे मैं राष्ट्रप्रेम कहता हूँ 
> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद





> *आपके सूत्र की जीतनी तारीफ़ की जाय कम है मित्र बहुत ही आकर्षक सूत्र प्रारम्भ किया है आपने आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद*





thanks dosto .....................

----------


## Dark Rider

डेविल जी अच्छी जानकारी है आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## marwariladka

अच्छा सूत्र .....रेपो कुबूल करें...

----------


## Black Pearl

उत्तम सूत्र है धन्यवाद इसके लिए

----------


## rahul k

ghost ji main apka aaj se fan ho gaya hoon kya knwledge hai apko
plz mujhe aap orkut par joi kar le
mukeshggg@gmail.com
i want to meet u

----------


## Devil khan

> डेविल जी अच्छी जानकारी है आपका धन्यवाद





> अच्छा सूत्र .....रेपो कुबूल करें...





> उत्तम सूत्र है धन्यवाद इसके लिए





> ghost ji main apka aaj se fan ho gaya hoon kya knwledge hai apko
> plz mujhe aap orkut par joi kar le
> mukeshggg@gmail.com
> i want to meet u




*
आप सब के प्यार के लिए सुक्रिया दोस्त ..........आप सब के सूत्र ब्रह्मण के लिए सुक्रिया .................................दोस्त  ं आप सब से निवेदन है की मेरे सारे सूत्रों पर अपनी अमूल्य राइ अवस्य दे ........धन्यवाद*

----------


## Ranveer

*मेरे पसंदीदा सूत्रों में से एक ....
बहुत  खूब डेविल  जी*

----------


## coolcool

खान साहब. बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है. मेरी तरफ से रेप +.

----------


## Devil khan

> *मेरे पसंदीदा सूत्रों में से एक ....
> बहुत  खूब डेविल  जी*





> खान साहब. बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है. मेरी तरफ से रेप +.






मित्रों आप सब का सुक्रिया जो आप सब ने इतना पायार दिया ..............धन्यवाद

----------


## Devil khan

//,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Devil khan

//,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Devil khan

दोस्तों कम से कुछ तो कहो ...........................

----------


## Devil khan

.............................................

----------


## Ranveer

*डेविल जी मुझे बाद वाली फोटो नज़र नहीं आ रही है .......कृपया संशोधित करें*

----------


## Devil khan

कालापानी की सेल्युलर जेल




 काला पानी का नाम सुनकर आज भी                        लोग घबरा जाते हैं। यह वही कालापानी है, वही अंडमान निकोबार                        है जहाँ स्वातंत्र्य वीरों को काल कोठरी की सज़ा दी जाती थी।                        दिन भर कोल्हू में नारियल पेरना पड़ता था और वह तेल लंदन                        जाता था जिसे मेमें सर में लगाती थीं, मालिश के काम में लाती                        थीं। क्रांतिवीरों की खून पसीने का यह तेल आख़िर उनके पराभव                        का कारण बना और भारत स्वतंत्र हुआ।
पावन                        तीर्थस्थली
कालापानी की सेल्यूलर जेल,                        जो प्रत्येक भारतीय के लिए एक अत्यंत पावन स्थली है, उसे                        देखने की अभिलाषा वर्षों से मन में संजोये था। आज मैं काला                        पानी की उस जेल के द्वार पर खड़ा हूँ। चारों ओर से समुद्र से                        घिरा पोर्टब्लेयर आज विश्व के पर्यटकों के आकर्षण का केंद्र                        बना हुआ है। मैं जेल के मुख्य द्वार पर स्तब्ध खड़ा हूँ।                        सहसा झुक कर धरती से एक चुटकी धूल उठाकर माथे पर लगा लेता                        हूँ। अरे, इन रज कणों में तो बड़ी गरमी है, आग- जैसी गरमी।                        ओ...यहाँ सैंकड़ों स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानियों को तनहाई की                        सज़ा काटनी पड़ी थी। फिरंगियों के कोड़ों से उनके शरीर से                        लहू की बूँदें टपका करती थीं। अनेक वीरों को फाँसी के तख़्ते                        पर लटकाया गया था। यहाँ की धूल में भारत माता के स्वतंत्रता                        प्रेमी  शूर                        पुत्रों के रक्त की उष्मा भरी है। यह सेल्यूलर जेल भारतीयों                        की वीरता और अंग्रेज़ों की क्रूरता की निशानी है।
मैं जेल के अंदर प्रवेश                        करता हूँ। यहाँ का रखरखाव उत्तम है, किंतु लोगों ने परोक्ष                        रूप से कमाई का ज़रिया निकाल लिया है। बोर्ड पर लिखा है –                        गाइड फीस दस रुपये। मैं टिकट लेने के बाद गाइड माँगता हूँ।                        टिकट बाबू का रुखा उत्तर –  साहब, सरकारी गाइड तो आज कोई                        है नहीं। आप प्राइवेट गाइड ले लें। प्राइवेट गाइड से जब बात                        करता हूँ तो वह अपनी फीस सौ रुपए बताता है। मैं उसकी बात को                        अनसुना करके आगे बढ़ता हूँ, वह फिर मेरे पास आता है और कहता                        है - अच्छा पचास रुपया दे दीजिएगा। मैं इनकार कर देता हूँ और                        आगे बढ़ जाता हूँ।
कुछ कदम आगे बढ़ते ही एक                        आवाज़ आती है- शर्मा जी, मैं आ गया। मुड़कर देखता हूँ तो डॉ.                        गोविंद सिंह पंवार जी खड़े हैं। उन्होंने कल मुझे यहीं मिलने                        को कहा था। मैंने कहा कि अब तो आप ही मेरे गाइड हो गए। वे                        हँसे और साथ हो लिए। डॉ. पंवार बीस वर्षों से अधिक समय से                        यहाँ के कॉलेज में प्राध्यापक हैं। उन्हें यहाँ का पूरा                        इतिहास मालूम है। हम इस पवित्र राष्ट्रीय स्मारक को देख रहे                        हैं। जिन दिनों देश में स्वतंत्रता संघर्ष छिड़ा था,                        अंग्रेज़ों ने स्वतंत्रता सेनानियों के लिए पोर्टब्लेयर में                        सन 1896 में सात विंग वाली इस तीन                        मंज़िली जेल का निर्माण शुरू कराया था। सन                       1906 में 698                        एकाकी कोठरियों वाली यह जेल तैयार हुई। जेल में कोई भी कैदी                        एक-दुसरे से न बात कर सकता था और न ही देख सकता था। सबसे ऊपर                        एक 'वाच टॉवर' बना है जहाँ से सुरक्षाकर्मी पूरी जेल की                        निगरानी करता था। लोहे के शिकंजों में ऐसे ढंग से ताले लगे                        हैं जिन्हें कैदी देख तक नहीं सकता था।
वीर सावरकर                        की कोठरी
मैं डॉ. पंवार के साथ जेल                        की तीसरी मंज़िल की अंतिम कोठरी के सामने खड़ा हूँ। इस कोठरी                        में दोहरा गेट लगा है। इसी कोठरी में क्रांतिवीर विनायक                        दामोदर सावरकर को कैद किया गया था। वे दस वर्षों तक इस काल                        कोठरी में एकाकी कैद की सज़ा भोगते रहे। उन्हें कोल्हू में                        बैल की तरह जुटकर नारियल पेरकर तेल निकालना पड़ता था।                        अंग्रेज़ों के इस पाशविक अत्याचार से अनेक कैदी मानसिक रूप                        से विक्षिप्त हो जाते थे और अकाल काल-कवलित हो जाते थे।
हाय! इस छोटी-सी कोठरी में                        वीर सावरकर कैसे रहते थे? उसी के अंदर सभी नित्य क्रियाएँ-                        बिलकुल नरक। मैं उस कोठरी के अंदर जाता हूँ। यह दमघोटू कोठरी                        अपने गंदे आँचल में अनेक संस्मरण संजोए हैं। कोठरी में इस                        समय वीर सावरकर                        का एक बड़ा-सा चित्र रखा है। मैं चित्र को प्रणाम करता हूँ।                        मेरे नेत्रों से आँसुओं की धारा बह रही है। यह सोच-सोचकर मन                        घोर संताप में डूब रहा है कि इस काल कोठरी में दस वर्षों तक                        वीर सावरकर कैसे रहे थे?
सावरकर के चित्र पर एक                        कार्ड जैसा लटका है, जिस पर लिखा है- नंबर                        322778 सी। कोठरी के कोने में पानीवाला घड़ा और लोहे                        का गिलास। कैद में सावरकर के हाथों में हथकड़ियाँ और पैरों                        में बेड़ियाँ जकड़ी रहती थीं। इसी कालकोठरी से सावरकर                        सिंह-गर्जना करते रहते थे।
 दो भाई एक ही                        जेल में वीर सावरकर जब कैद में थे                        तो उनके बड़े भाई गणेश सावरकर को भी वहीं कैद में डाला गया                        था। वीर सावरकर को यह                        पता ही नहीं था कि इसी जेल में उनके भाई साहब भी हैं। एक दिन                        गणेश सावरकर अपनी रोटियाँ बनाकर अपनी कोठरी में ले जा रहे थे                        तो अचानक छोटे भाई को सामने से आता देखकर वे ठिठक गए। दोनों                        भाइयों के नेत्र अश्रुपूरित हो गए। सावरकर समझते थे कि उनके                        बड़े भाई घर में हैं। उन्हें इसका पता नहीं था कि बड़े भाई                        को भी इसी जेल में डाला गया है।
यही वह सेल्यूलर जेल है                        जहाँ वारींद्र कुमार घोष, उल्लास दत्त, इंदुभूषण राय, भाई                        परमानंद, सरदार अमर सिंह, भान सिंह, भाई हुड्डा सिंह आदि को                        नाना प्रकार की यातनाएँ दी गई थीं। वीर रामरखा का बलिदान इसी                        सेल्यूलर जेल में हुआ था। इस जेल में ननिगोपाल(नंदगोपाल)                        नामक एक क्रांतिकारी को लाया गया था। जब उन्हें टाट पहनने को                        दिया तो उन्होंने फेंक दिया और नग्न रहने लगे। उन्होंने कहा-                        जब प्रभु के यहाँ से दिगंबर आया तो अब भी दिगंबर ही रहेंगे।
क्रूरता का                        पर्याय
सेल्यूलर जेल का जेलर डेविड                        बैरी क्रूरता का पर्याय था। वह कैदियों के साथ बहुत ख़राब                        व्यवहार करता था। झाँसी (राठ) के क्रांतिकारी भाई परमानंद ने                        एक दिन उसकी जमकर मरम्मत कर दी, क्योंकि उसने परमानंद को                        गालियाँ दी थीं। इस पर सभी कैदी बहुत प्रसन्न हुए थे। जेल                        कर्मचारियों ने उन पर लाठियाँ बरसानी शुरू कर दीं। वे तब तक                        उन्हें पीटते रहे जब तक कि वे बेहोश नहीं हो गए। बाद में                        उन्हें अस्पताल ले जाया गया, जहाँ कई घंटे बाद होश आया। होश                        आने के बाद उन्हें जेल के अधीक्षक ने तीस कोड़ों की सज़ा दी।
 मैं                        जेल की तीसरी मंज़िल से नीचे उतरकर आता हूँ। वहीं पर                        क्रांतिवीरों को नारियल पेरने में जुटाया जाता था और वह तेल                        अंग्रेज़ मेमें अपने प्रयोग में लाती थीं। बगल में वह स्थान                        भी बना है जहाँ लोगों को कोड़ों की सज़ा दी जाती थी।
जेल का                        फाँसीघर
यहीं पर फाँसीघर है। इस                        फाँसीघर में एक साथ तीन लोगों को लटकाया जाता था। मैं                        फाँसीघर के उस अंधकारपूर्ण कुएँ को देखकर फफककर रोने लगता                        हूँ। मन में विचार कौंध उठता है कि उन्हीं बलिदानियों के                        बलिदान ने देश को आज़ादी दिलाई। आज़ादी तो देश को मिली,                        नेताओं को मिली, चोरों, उठाईगीरों, लफंगों और डाकुओं को                        मिली। सामान्य नागरिक आज भी अभावों में जी रहा है। डाके                        डालो, कत्ल करो- नेता बन जाओ, सब कुछ माफ़। जिन आदर्शों के                        लिए हमारे पूर्वजों ने इतनी यातनाएँ सहीं वो आज कहाँ हैं?

----------


## Devil khan

*पाक ने नहीं बनाया भगत सिंह का स्मारक


*लाहौर की जिस जेल में  शहीद ए आजम भगत सिंह को फाँसी दी गई वह आज जीर्ण शीर्ण हालत में है जिसके  दरवाजे और छतें टूटी हुई हैं। वहाँ स्मारक बनाए जाने का वायदा पाकिस्तान ने  अब तक पूरा नहीं किया है।

ब्रितानिया  हुकूमत ने लाहौर षड्यंत्र (सांडर्स हत्याकांड) में राजगुरु,सुखदेव और भगत  सिंह को 23 मार्च 1931 के दिन लाहौर सेंट्रल जेल में फाँसी पर लटका दिया  था।

शहीद  ए आजम के भांजे (बहन बीबी अमरकौर के पुत्र) जगमोहन ने फोन पर बताया कि  वर्ष 2007 में भगत सिंह की जन्म शताब्दी के अवसर पर पाकिस्तान के पंजाब  प्रांत के तत्कालीन गवर्नर ने वायदा किया था कि जिस जगह भगत सिंह को फाँसी  दी गई थी वहाँ उनका स्मारक बनाया जाएगा लेकिन यह वायदा अब तक पूरा नहीं हुआ  है।

दो  साल पहले पाकिस्तानी अधिकारियों ने एक भारतीय एनजीओ की उस माँग को ठुकरा  दिया जिसमें उसने लाहौर के शादमान चौक का नाम भगत सिंह के नाम पर रखने की  अपील की थी।

पीस  स्टडीज के निदेशक ने पाकिस्तान के तत्कालीन राष्ट्रपति परवेज मुशर्रफ से  यह अपील 2007 में भगत सिंह के 100वें जन्मदिवस की पूर्व संध्या पर की थी।

----------


## Devil khan

*भगतसिंह को लगाया था खून का तिलक                






*






स्वाधीनता  संग्राम में अनुपम योगदान देने वाली सुशीला दीदी को काफी कम लोग जानते  हैं, लेकिन सुशीला दीदी वही महिला थीं, जिन्होंने आठ अप्रैल 1929 को  भगतसिंह द्वारा सेंट्रल असेंबली में बम फेंके जाने से पहले उनके माथे पर  अपने खून का तिलक लगाया था।

शहीद-ए-आजम  के व्यक्तित्व और कृतित्व पर कई शोधपरक पुस्तकें लिख चुके प्रोफेसर चमनलाल  के अनुसार चंद्रशेखर आजाद के नेतृत्व वाली हिन्दुस्तान सोशलिस्ट रिपब्लिकन  एसोसिएशन (एचएसआरए) ने पब्लिक सेफ्टी और ट्रेड डिस्प्यूट बिल के विरोध में  सेंट्रल असेंबली (वर्तमान संसद भवन) में बम फेंकने की घटना को बेहद  योजनाबद्ध तरीके से अंजाम दिया था।

उन्होंने  बताया कि ये दोनों बिल आठ अप्रैल 1929 को सेंट्रल असेंबली में पारित किए  जाने थे। भगतसिंह और बटुकेश्वर दत्त अपनी योजना को अंजाम देने के लिए काफी  पहले ही  देल्ही  पहुँच गए। 

करने वाले थे आत्मसमर्पण :  फरवरी  और मार्च दो महीने तक वे नई सड़क के सीताराम बाजार स्थित एक मकान में रहे।  सात अप्रैल की रात सुखदेव भगवती चरण वोहरा, दुर्गा भाभी और सुशीला दीदी को  लाहौर से लेकर दिल्ली पहुँचे, ताकि वे अंतिम बार भगतसिंह से मिल सकें।  कारण, शहीद ए आजम ने यह पहले ही कह दिया था कि सेंट्रल असेंबली में धमाका  करने के बाद वे आत्मसमर्पण कर देंगे।

आठ  अप्रैल की सुबह सभी साथियों ने दिल्ली के कुदसिया गार्डन पहुँचे भगतसिंह  को उनके पसंदीदा रसगुल्ले और संतरे खिलाए। सुशीला दीदी ने वहाँ भगतसिंह के  माथे पर अपने खून से तिलक लगाकर उनके सफल होने की कामना की।

इसके  बाद भगतसिंह और बटुकेश्वर दत्त सेंट्रल असेंबली पहुँच गए और दोपहर 12 बजे  के करीब जैसे ही पब्लिक सेफ्टी व ट्रेड डिस्प्यूट बिल पेश किए गए, भगत सिंह  ने दर्शक दीर्घा से दो बम फेंक कर धमाके कर दिए।

असेंबली भवन इंकलाब जिन्दाबाद और साम्राज्यवाद मुर्दाबाद के नारों से गूँज उठा। इसके बाद दोनों ने आत्मसमर्पण कर दिया।

चमनलाल  ने बताया कि दोनों बम भगतसिंह ने ही फेंके थे, लेकिन एक बम फेंकने की  जिम्मेदारी बटुकेश्वर दत्त ने अपने ऊपर इसलिए ले ली, ताकि भगतसिंह को जेल  में अकेले न रहना पड़े।

क्रांतिकारियों  ने असेंबली में जानबूझकर कम तीव्रता के बम फेंके, ताकि किसी की जान न जाए  और बहरे अंग्रेजों को अपनी आवाज भी सुना दी जाए। दोनों साथी घटना से एक दिन  पहले भी सेंट्रल असेंबली गए थे और वहाँ का मुआयना करके आए थे।

इस घटना की गूँज दुनियाभर में सुनाई दी और विश्व के लगभग सभी अखबारों में भगतसिंह के इस साहसी कारनामे के बारे में खबरें छपीं।

इस  मामले में भगतसिंह और बटुकेश्वर दत्त को उम्रकैद की सजा सुनाई गई, लेकिन  इस दौरान अपनों की ही गद्दारी से सांडर्स हत्याकांड का राज भी खुल गया।  इसमें राजगुरु, सुखदेव और भगतसिंह को फाँसी की सजा सुनाई गई। 
*

*

----------


## Devil khan

*फिर भी चढ़ा दिया सुखदेव को फाँसी पर



* अंग्रेजों  ने भगतसिंह, राजगुरु और सुखदेव की फाँसी को अपनी प्रतिष्ठा का प्रश्न बना  लिया था। वे हर कीमत पर इन तीनों क्रांतिकारियों को चोट पहुँचाना चाहते थे।

लाहौर  षड्यंत्र (सांडर्स हत्याकांड) में जहाँ पक्षपातपूर्ण ढंग से मुकदमा चलाया  गया, वहीं अंग्रेजों ने सुखदेव के मामले में तो सभी हदें पार कर दीं और  उन्हें बिना जुर्म के ही फाँसी पर लटका दिया।

जवाहरलाल  नेहरू विश्वविद्यालय के प्रोफेसर चमन लाल का कहना है कि सांडर्स हत्याकांड  में सुखदेव शामिल नहीं थे, लेकिन फिर भी ब्रितानिया हुकूमत ने उन्हें  फाँसी पर लटका दिया।

15  मई 1907 को पंजाब के लायलपुर (अब पाकिस्तान का फैसलाबाद) में जन्मे सुखदेव  भी भगतसिंह की तरह बचपन से ही आजादी का सपना पाले हुए थे। ये दोनों लाहौर  नेशनल कॉलेज के छात्र थे। दोनों एक ही सन में लायलपुर में पैदा हुए और एक  साथ शहीद हो गए।
उनका  कहना है कि राजगुरु, सुखदेव और भगतसिंह की लोकप्रियता तथा क्रांतिकारी  गतिविधियों से अंग्रेजी शासन इस कदर हिला हुआ था कि वह इन्हें हर कीमत पर  फाँसी पर लटकाना चाहता था। उन्होंने कहा कि सांडर्स हत्याकांड में  पक्षपातपूर्ण ढंग से मुकदमा चलाया गया और सुखदेव को इस मामले में बिना  जुर्म के ही सजा दे दी गई।

15 मई  1907 को पंजाब के लायलपुर (अब पाकिस्तान का फैसलाबाद) में जन्मे सुखदेव भी  भगतसिंह की तरह बचपन से ही आजादी का सपना पाले हुए थे। ये दोनों लाहौर  नेशनल कॉलेज के छात्र थे। दोनों एक ही सन में लायलपुर में पैदा हुए और एक  साथ शहीद हो गए।

चमनलाल  ने बताया कि दोनों के बीच गहरी दोस्ती थी। चंद्रशेखर आजाद के नेतृत्व में  पब्लिक सेफ्टी और ट्रेड डिस्प्यूट बिल के विरोध में असेंबली में बम फेंकने  के लिए जब हिन्दुस्तान सोशलिस्ट रिपब्लिकन आर्मी (एचएसआरए) की पहली बैठक  हुई तो उसमें सुखदेव शामिल नहीं थे। 

बैठक  में भगत ने कहा कि बम वे फेंकेंगे, लेकिन आजाद ने उन्हें इजाजत नहीं दी और  कहा कि संगठन को उनकी बहुत जरूरत है। दूसरी बैठक में जब सुखदेव शामिल हुए  तो उन्होंने भगतसिंह को ताना दिया ‘‘शायद तुम्हारे भीतर जिन्दगी जीने की  ललक जाग उठी है, इसीलिए बम फेंकने नहीं जाना चाहते।’’ इस पर भगत ने आजाद से  कहा कि बम वे ही फेंकेंगे और अपनी गिरफ्तारी भी देंगे।

चमनलाल  ने बताया कि अगले दिन जब सुखदेव बैठक में आए तो उनकी आँखें सूजी हुईं थीं।  वे भगत को ताना मारने की वजह से सारी रात सो नहीं पाए थे। उन्हें अहसास हो  गया था कि गिरफ्तारी के बाद भगतसिंह की फाँसी निश्चित है।

इस  पर भगतसिंह ने सुखदेव को सांत्वना दी और कहा कि देश को कुर्बानी की जरूरत  है। सुखदेव ने अपने द्वारा कही गई बातों के लिए माफी माँगी और भगतसिंह इस  पर मुस्करा गए। दोनों के परिवार लायलपुर में पास-पास ही रहा करते थे।

----------


## Devil khan

*..जब ब्रिटिश हुकूमत का तख्ता हिल उठा



* 





भारतीय  स्वाधीनता संग्राम का इतिहास देशभक्त क्रांतिकारियों के कई वीरतापूर्ण  कारनामों से भरा पड़ा है और ऐसा ही एक कारनामा आठ अप्रैल 1929 को शहीद-ए-आजम  भगतसिंह ने दिल्ली की सेंट्रल असेंबली में बम फेंककर किया, जिससे ब्रिटिश  हुकूमत का तख्ता हिल उठा था।
धमाके की जरूरतब्रितानिया  हुकूमत के नापाक कदम से क्रांतिकारियों का खून खौल उठा। शहीद-ए-आजम  भगतसिंह ने असेंबली में बम फेंकने का प्रस्ताव रखा तथा कहा कि बहरों को  सुनाने के लिए अब धमाके की जरूरत है।


बात  उन दिनों की है, जब गोरी सरकार ने आजादी के दीवानों की आवाज दबाने और  मजदूरों की हड़ताल पर रोक लगाने के लिए पब्लिक सेफ्टी और ट्रेड डिस्प्यूट  बिल नाम के दो नए काले कानून बना डाले और आठ अप्रैल 1929 को इन दोनों  विधेयकों को पारित कराने के लिए दिल्ली की सेंट्रल असेंबली (वर्तमान संसद  भवन) की बैठक बुलाई।

ब्रितानिया  हुकूमत के इस नापाक कदम से क्रांतिकारियों का खून खौल उठा और शहीद-ए-आजम  भगतसिंह ने हिन्दुस्तान सोशलिस्ट आर्मी (एचएसआरए) के मुखिया चंद्रशेखर आजाद  के सामने इन कानूनों के विरोध में असेंबली में बम फेंकने का प्रस्ताव रखा  तथा कहा कि बहरों को सुनाने के लिए अब धमाके की जरूरत है।

इस  काम को अंजाम देने की कमान उन्होंने खुद अपने हाथों में सम्भाली और  क्रांतिकारी बटुकेश्वर दत्त को अपना साथी बनाया। असेंबली में प्रवेश का पास  उन्होंने एक भारतीय सदस्य से हासिल कर लिया और अपने मिशन को अंजाम देने  दिल्ली के लिए रवाना हो गए।

छह  अप्रैल 1929 को भगतसिंह और बटुकेश्वर दत्त पुरानी दिल्ली रेलवे स्टेशन  पहुँचे और वहाँ से ताँगे में सवार होकर सीधे सेंट्रल असेंबली पहुँच गए।  वहाँ पहुँचकर उन्होंने दर्शक दीर्घा का अवलोकन किया और एक ऐसी जगह को बम  फेंकने के लिए चुना, जहाँ विस्फोट होने से किसी की जान न जाए।

बिल  असेंबली में आठ अप्रैल को रखा जाना था और इस दिन भगतसिंह अपने साथी  बटुकेश्वर दत्त को साथ लेकर समय से पहले ही एक बार फिर सेंट्रल असेंबली  पहुँच गए। वहाँ दर्शक दीर्घा में बैठकर वे उचित समय का इंतजार करने लगे।

पब्लिक  सेफ्टी और ट्रेड डिस्प्यूट बिल को जैसे ही सदन में रखा गया, भगतसिंह ने बम  फोड़कर धमाका कर दिया और समूची असेंबली इंकलाब जिन्दाबाद के नारों से गूँज  उठी। हर ओर आजादी के तराने लिखे परचे हवा में तैरते नजर आने लगे।

इस  धमाके की आवाज दूर तक सुनाई दी और ब्रितानिया हुकूमत लंदन तक हिल उठी।  दुनियाभर में भारतीय क्रांतिकारियों की यह कहानी जंगल में आग की तरह फैल  गई। भारतीय युवाओं में तो इस घटना से मानो आजादी हासिल करने का एक नया  जज्बा-सा भर गया।

शहीद-ए-आजम ने बम ऐसी जगह फेंका, जहाँ से किसी की जान नहीं गई और बहरी हुकूमत के कान खोलने का उनका मकसद भी पूरा हो गया।

बम  फेंकने के बाद भगतसिंह और बटुकेश्वर दत्त ने अपनी गिरफ्तारी दे दी,  जिन्हें संसद मार्ग थाने ले जाया गया और वहाँ से उन्हें पुरानी दिल्ली के  थाना कोतवाली भेज दिया गया। आजादी के इन दीवानों के खिलाफ लिखी गई एफआईआर  आज भी दिल्ली पुलिस के रिकॉर्ड में सुरक्षित है।

----------


## Devil khan

* विज्ञापन में भगत सिंह की गलत तस्वीर*


 भारत सरकार और पंजाब सरकार द्वारा इस वर्ष शहीद दिवस 23 मार्च  को प्रकाशित करवाये गये विज्ञापनों में शहीद भगत सिंह की तस्वीर को पीली पगड़ी पहने  दिखाये जाने पर प्रोफेसर चमनलाल ने गहरी आपत्ति की है. भगत सिंह से संबंधित घटनाओं  पर शोध करने वाले जवाहर लाल नेहरू विश्वविद्यालय के प्रोफेसर चमनलाल का कहना है कि  जिस तरह से तस्वीरों में भगत सिंह को पीली पगड़ी पहने दिखाया गया है, वह गलत है.    
चमनलाल ने कहा कि उन्होंने अब तक जितना भी शोध कार्य किया है, उसमें ऐसा कोई  साक्ष्य नहीं मिला है, जिससे यह साबित हो सके कि भगत सिंह ने युवावस्था में कभी  पीले रंग की पगड़ी पहनी. 

चमनलाल ने कहा है कि भगत सिंह की अब तक चार विभिन्न प्रकार की तस्वीरें सामने आई  हैं. जिस तस्वीर में शहीद-ए-आजम सिर पर टोपी पहने दिखाई देते हैं, वह उनकी अंतिम  तस्वीर है. उनके अनुसार भगत सिंह ने यह तस्वीर गोरी हुकूमत के पब्लिक सेफ्टी और  ट्रेड डिस्प्यूट बिल के विरोध में केंद्रीय असेंबली यानी वर्तमान संसद भवन में बम  फेंकने से पहले खिंचवाई थी. 

यह फोटो दिल्ली के कश्मीरी गेट स्थित एक स्टूडियो में खींची गई थी. चमनलाल का कहना  है कि भारतीय जनमानस और यहां तक कि पाकिस्तान में भी शहीद-ए-आजम का यही फोटो  सर्वाधिक लोकप्रिय है. कहना है कि भगत सिंह की यह अंतिम फोटो उस समय की है, जब वह  21 साल के थे. तीन अन्य तस्वीरों में से एक में भगत सिंह लाहौर में पुलिस हिरासत  में एक चारपाई पर बैठे दिखाई देते हैं. भगत सिंह की यह तस्वीर मई 1927 में उस समय  खींची गई जब वह 20 साल के थे. इस फोटो में भगत सिंह के हाथों में हथकड़ी है और  उन्होंने सिर पर पगड़ी नहीं पहन रखी है. 

प्रोफेसर चमनलाल अनसार इससे पहले भगत सिंह की एक तस्वीर नेशनल कालेज लाहौर की है,  जिसमें वह 17 साल की उम्र में नाटक समूह के साथ कुर्ता-पायजामा और सफेद पगड़ी में  दिखाई देते हैं. भगत सिंह की सबसे पहली तस्वीर उस समय की है जब वह 11 साल के थे. यह  तस्वीर संभवत: उनके लायलपुर स्थित घर में खींची गई थी.

----------


## Devil khan

*भगत सिंह*




सरदार भगत सिंह (27 सितंबर 1907 - 23 मार्च 1931) भारत के एक प्रमुख स्वतंत्रता सेनानी थे । इन्होने केन्द्रीय असेम्बली की बैठक में बम फेंककर भी भागने से मना कर दिया । जिसके फलस्वरूप भगत सिंह को 23 मार्च 1931) को इनके साथियों, राजगुरु तथा सुखदेव के साथ फांसी पर लटका दिया गया । सारे देश ने उनकी शहादत को याद किया। उनके जीवन ने कई हिन्दी फ़िल्मों के चरित्रों को प्रेरित किया । कई सारी फ़िल्में तो उनके नाम से बनाई गई जैसे -शहीद, द लेज़ेंड ऑफ़ भगत सिंह, भगत सिंह इत्यादि । वे हिन्दुस्तान सोशलिस्ट रिपब्लिकन एशोसिएशन के सपक सदस्यों में से एक थे।

----------


## Devil khan

जन्म और परिवेश

भगत सिंह का जन्म 28 सितंबर, 1907 को लायलपुर ज़िले के बंगा में चक नंबर 105 (अब पाकिस्तान में) नामक जगह पर हुआ था। हालांकि उनका पैतृक निवास आज भी भारतीय पंजाब के नवांशहर ज़िले के खट्करकलाँ गाँव में स्थित है। उनके पिता का नाम सरदार किशन सिंह और माता का नाम विद्यावती कौर था। यह एक सिख परिवार था जिसने आर्य समाज के विचार को अपना लिया था। अमृतसर में 13 अप्रैल 1919 को हुए जलियांवाला बाग हत्याकांड ने भगत सिंह की सोच पर गहरा प्रभाव डाला था। लाहौर के नेशनल कॉलेज़ की पढ़ाई छोड़कर भगत सिंह हिंदुस्तान सोशलिस्ट रिपब्लिकन ऐसोसिएशन नाम के एक क्रांतिकारी संगठन से जुड़ गए थे। भगत सिंह ने भारत की आज़ादी के लिए नौजवान भारत सभा की स्थापना की थी। इस संगठन का उद्देश्य ‘सेवा,त्याग और पीड़ा झेल सकने वाले’ नवयुवक तैयार करना था। भगत सिंह ने राजगुरू के साथ मिलकर१७ दिसम्बर १९२८ लाहौर में सहायक पुलिस अधीक्षक रहे अंग्रेज़ अधिकारी जेपी सांडर्स को मारा था। इस कार्रवाई में क्रांतिकारी चंद्रशेखर आज़ाद ने भी उनकी सहायता की थी। क्रांतिकारी साथी बटुकेश्वर दत्त के साथ मिलकर भगत सिंह ने नई दिल्ली की सेंट्रल एसेंबली के सभागार में 8 अप्रैल 1929को 'अंग्रेज़ सरकार को जगाने के लिए' बम और पर्चे फेंके थे। बम फेंकने के बाद वहीं पर दोनों ने अपनी गिरफ्तारी भी दी।

----------


## Devil khan

इन्क़लाब से ताल्लुक

उस समय भगत सिंह करीब १२ वर्ष के थे जब जलियांवाला बाग हत्याकांड हुआ था। इसकी सूचना मिलते ही भगत सिंह अपने स्कूल से १२ मील पैदल चलकर जलियांवाला बाग पहुंच गए। इस उम्र में भगत सिंह अपने चाचाओं की क्रांतिकारी किताबे पढ़ कर सोचते थे कि इनका रास्ता सही है कि नहीं ? गांधीजी के असहयोग आन्दोलन छिड़ने के बाद वे गांधीजी के तरीकों और हिंसक आन्दोलन में से अपने लिए रास्ता चुनने लगे । गांधीजी के असहयोग आन्दोलन को रद्द कर देने कि वजह से उनमे एक रोश् ने जन्म लिया और अंततः उन्होंने 'इंकलाब और देश कि स्वतन्त्रता के लिए हिंसा' को अपनाना अनुचित नहीं समझा । उन्होंने कई जुलूसों में भाग लेना शुरु किया तथा कई क्रांतिकारी दलों के सदस्य बने । बाद मे वो अपने दल के प्रमुख क्रान्तिकारियो के प्रतिनिधि बने। उनके दल मे प्रमुख क्रन्तिकारियो मे आजाद, सुखदेव, राजगुरु इत्यदि थे।

----------


## Devil khan

लाला लाजपत राय

१९२८ में साईमन कमीशन के बहिष्कार के लिए भयानक प्रदर्शन हुए । इन प्रदर्शनों मे भाग लेने वालों पर अंग्रेजी शासन ने लाठीचार्ज भी किया । इसी लाठी चार्ज से आहत होकर लाला लाजपत राय की मृत्यु हो गई । अब इनसे रहा न गया । एक गुप्त योजना के तहत इन्होंने पुलिस सुपरिंटेंडेंट सैंडर्स को मारने की सोची । सोची गई योजना के अनुसार भगत सिंह और राजगुरु सैंडर्स के घर के सामने व्यस्त मुद्रा में टहलने लगे । उधर बटुकेश्वर दत्त अपनी साईकल को लेकर ऐसे बैठ गए जैसे कि वो ख़राब हो गई हो । दत्त के इशारे पर दोनो सचेत हो गए । उधर चन्द्रशेखर आज़ाद पास के डीएवी स्कूल की चाहरीदीवारी के पास छिपे इनके घटना के अंजाम देने में रक्षक का काम कर रहे थे । सैंडर्स के आते ही राजगुरु ने एक गोली सीधा उसके सर में मारी जिसके तुरन्त बाद वह होश खो बैठा । इसके बाद भगत सिंह ने ३-४ गोली दाग कर उसके मरने का पूरा इंतज़ाम कर दिया । ये दोनो जैसे ही भाग रहे थे उसके एक सिपाही ने, जो एक हिंदुस्तानी ही था, इनका पीछा करना शुरु कर दिया । चन्द्रशेखर आज़ाद ने उसे सावधान किया -'आगे बढ़े तो गोली मार दूंगा' । नहीं मानने पर आज़ाद ने उसे गोली मार दी । इस तरह इन लोगों ने लाला लाजपत राय के मरने का बदला ले लिया

----------


## Devil khan

असेंबली में बम फेंकना

भगत सिंह मूलतः खूनखराबे के जोरदार पक्षधर नहीं थे । पर वे मार्क्स के सिद्धांतो से प्रभावित थे तथा समाजवाद के पक्षधर । इस कारण से उन्हें पूंजीपतियों कि मजदूरों के प्रति शोषण की नीति पसन्द नहीं आती थी । उस समय अंग्रेज सर्वेसर्वा थे तथा बहुत कम भारतीय उद्योगपति ही प्रकाश में आ पाए थे । अतः अंग्रेजों की मजदूरों के प्रति रूख़ से ख़फ़ा होना लाज़िमी था । ऐसी नीतियों के पारित होने को निशाना बनाना उनके दल का निर्णय था । सभी चाहते थे कि अंग्रेजों को पता चले कि हिंदुस्तानी जगे हैं और उनके हृदय में ऐसी नीतियों के खिलाफ़ क्षोभ है । ऐसा करने के लिए उन लोगों ने लाहौर की केन्द्रीय एसेम्बली में बम फेंकने की सोची ।

भगत सिंह चाहते थे कि इसमें कोई खून खराबा ना हो तथा अंग्रेजो तक उनकी 'आवाज़' पहुंचे । हालांकि उनके दल के सब लोग ऐसा ही नहीं सोचते थे पर अंत में सर्वसम्मति से भगत सिंह तथा बटुकेश्वर दत्त का नाम चुना गया । निर्धारित कार्यक्रम के अनुसार ८ अप्रैल, १९२९ को केन्द्रीय असेम्बली में इन दोनो ने एक निर्जन स्थान पर बम फेंक दिया । पूरा हॉल धुएँ से भर गया । वे चाहते तो भाग सकते थे पर उन्होंने पहले ही सोच रखा था कि उन्हें फ़ाँसी कबूल है । अतः उन्होंने भागने से मना कर दिया । उस समय वे दोनों खाकी कमीज़ तथा निकर पहने थे । बम फटने के बाद उन्होंने इन्कलाब-जिंदाबाद का नारा लगाना चालू कर दिया । इसके कुछ ही देर बाद पुलिस आ गई और इनको ग़िरफ़्तार कर लिया गया ।

----------


## Devil khan

*जेल के दिन*

जेल में भगत सिंह ने करीब २ साल गुजारे । इस दौरान वे कई क्रांतिकारी  गतिविधियों से जुड़े रहे । उनका अध्ययन भी जारी रहा । उनके उस दौरान लिखे  ख़त आज भी उनके विचारों का दर्पण हैं । इस दौरान उन्होंने कई तरह से  पूंजीपतियों को अपना शत्रु बताया है । उन्होंने लिखा कि मजदूरों के उपर  शोषण करने वाला एक भारतीय ही क्यों न हो वह उसका शत्रु है । उन्होंने जेल  में अंग्रेज़ी में एक लेख भी लिखा जिसका शीर्षक था _मैं नास्तिक क्यों हूँ_। जेल मे भगत सिंह और बाकि साथियो ने ६४ दिनो तक भूख हडताल की।

----------


## Devil khan

*फ़ाँसी*


२३ मार्च १९३१ को शाम में करीब ७ बजकर ३३ मिनट पर भगत सिह तथा इनके दो साथियों सुखदेव तथा राजगुरु को फाँसी दे दी गई । फांसी पर जाने से पहले वे लेनिन की जीवनी पढ़ रहे थे । कहा जाता है कि जब जेल के अधिकारियों ने उन्हें सूचना दी कि उनके फाँसी का वक्त आ गया है तो उन्होंने कहा - 'रुको एक क्रांतिकारी दूसरे से मिल रहा है' । फिर एक मिनट के बाद किताब छत की ओर उछालकर उन्होंने कहा - 'चलो' [२]<।

फांसी पर जाते समय वे तीनों गा रहे थे -

दिल से निकलेगी न मरकर भी वतन की उल्फ़त
मेरी मिट्टी से भी खुस्बू ए वतन आएगी ।

फांसी के बाद कोई आन्दोलन ना भड़क जाए इसके डर से अंग्रेजों ने पहले इनके मृत शरीर के टुकड़े किए तथा फिर इसे बोरियों में भर कर फ़िरोजपुर की ओर ले गए जहां घी के बदले किरासन तेल में ही इनको जलाया जाने लगा । गांव के लोगो ने आग देखी तो करीब आए । इससे भी डरकर अंग्रेजों ने इनकी लाश के अधजले टुकड़ो को सतलुज नदी में फेंक कर भागने लगे। जब गांव वाले पास आए तब उन्होंने इनके मृत शरीर के टुकड़ो को एकत्रित कर विधिवत दाह संस्कार किया । ओर भगत सिंह हमेशा के लिये अमर हो गये। इसके बाद लोग अंग्रेजों के साथ साथ गांधी जी को भी इनकी मौत का जिम्मेवार समझने लगे । इसकारण जब गांधीजी कांग्रेस के लाहौर अधिवेशन में हिस्सा लेने जा रहे थे तो लोगों ने काले झंडे के साथ गांधीजी का स्वागत किया । किसी जग़ह पर गांधीजी पर हमला भी हुआ । इसके कारण गांधीजी को अपनी यात्रा छुपकर करनी पड़ी ।

----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan

व्यक्तित्व

जेल के दिनों में उनके लिखे खतों तथा लेखों से उनके विचारों का अंदाजा लगता है । उन्होंने भारतीय समाज में लिपि (पंजाबी के गुरुमुखी तथा शाहमुखी तथा हिंदी और उर्दू के संदर्भ में), जाति और धर्म के कारण आई दूरी से दुःख व्यक्त किया था । उन्होंने समाज के कमजोर वर्ग पर किसी भारतीय के प्रहार को भी उसी सख्ती से सोचा जितना कि किसी अंग्रेज के द्वारा किए गए अत्याचार को ।

भगत सिंह को हिंदी, उर्दू, पंजाबी तथा अंग्रेजी के अलावा बांग्ला भी आती थी जो कि उन्होंने बटुकेश्वर दत्त से सीखी थी । उनका विश्वास था कि उनकी शहादत से भारतीय जनता और उद्विग्न हो जाएगी और ऐसा उनके जिंदा रहने से शायद ही हो पाए । इसी कारण उन्होंने सजा सुनाने के बाद भी माफ़ीनामा लिखने से मना कर दिया । उन्होंने अंग्रेजी सरकार को एक पत्र लिखा जिसमें कहा गया था कि उन्हें अंग्रेज़ी सरकार के ख़िलाफ़ भारतीयों के युद्ध का युद्धबंदी समझा जाए तथा फ़ासी देने के बदले गोली से उड़ा दिया जाए ।

फ़ासी के पहले ३ मार्च को अपने भाई कुलतार को लिखे पत्र में भगत सिह ने लिखा था -

उसे यह फ़िक्र है हरदम तर्ज़-ए-ज़फ़ा (अन्याय) क्या है
हमें यह शौक है देखें सितम की इंतहा क्या है
दहर (दुनिया) से क्यों ख़फ़ा रहें,
चर्ख (आसमान) से क्यों ग़िला करें
सारा जहां अदु (दुश्मन) सही, आओ मुक़ाबला करें ।

इससे उनके शौर्य का अनुमान लगाया जा सकता है। शहीद भगत सिंह सदा ही शेर की तरह जिए। चन्द्रशेखर आजा़द से पहली मुलाकात के समय जलति हुई मोमबती पर हाथ रखकर उन्होने कसम खाई कि उनकि जिन्दगी देश पर हि कुर्बान होगी।

----------


## Devil khan

ख्याति और सम्मान
सुखदेव, राजगुरु तथा भगत सिंह के लटकाए जाने की ख़बर - लाहौर के ट्रिब्यून के मुख्य पृष्ठ पर

उनकी मृत्यु की ख़बर को लाहौर के दैनिक ट्रिब्यून तथा न्यूयॉर्क के एक पत्र डेली वर्कर ने छापा । इसके बाद में भी मार्क्सवादी पत्रों में उनपर लेख छपे, पर भारत में उन दिनों मार्क्सवादी पत्रों के आने पर प्रतिबंध लगा था इसलिए भारतीय बुद्धिजीवियों को इसकी ख़बर नहीं थी । देशभर में उनकी शहादत को याद किया गया।

दक्षिण भारत में पेरियार ने उनके लेख मैं नास्तिक क्यों हूँ पर अपने साप्ताहिक पत्र कुडई आरसु में के २२-२९ मार्च, १९३१ के अंक में तमिल में संपादकीय लिखा । इसमें भगतसिंह की प्रशंसा की गई थी तथा उनकी शहादत को गांधीवाद के उपर विजय के रूप में देखा गया था।

आज भी भारत और पाकिस्तान की जनता उनको आज़ादी के दीवाने के रूप में देखती है जिसने अपनी जवानी सहित सारी जिंदगानी देश के लिए समर्पित कर दिया

----------


## Devil khan

*दोस्तों आप अपने अमूल्य राइ से जरूर अवगत करे ..............और अगर आप किसी और स्वतंत्रता सेनानी के बारे मैं जानना कहते हूँ तो उनका नाम मुझे बताईये ....की मैं उन पर जानकारी दे सकू ..............*

----------


## lesbo neha

अच्छा सूत्र है ...मेरी और से रेपुटेसन 


> .......................

----------


## anita

बहुत  ही अच्छा और जानकारी से परिपूर्ण सूत्र है ये, हमे ये याद दिलाता है की हमे कितनी मुश्किल से ये आज़ादी मिली है, और हमे इसे संभालकर रखना है

----------


## Devil khan

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Devil khan

दोस्तों अपने अमूल्य राय से हमें अवगत जरूर करे .....................

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई भगत सिंह ,राजगुरु, सुखदेव, उधम सिंह और भी मेरे देश के सभी क्रांतिकारियों को हम सब याद रखेंगे..हमेशा 
*

----------


## Devil khan

> बहुत  ही अच्छा और जानकारी से परिपूर्ण सूत्र है ये, हमे ये याद दिलाता है की हमे कितनी मुश्किल से ये आज़ादी मिली है, और हमे इसे संभालकर रखना है





> अच्छा सूत्र है ...मेरी और से रेपुटेसन





> *भाई भगत सिंह ,राजगुरु, सुखदेव, उधम सिंह और भी मेरे देश के सभी क्रांतिकारियों को हम सब याद रखेंगे..हमेशा 
> *





आप सब का सूत्र भ्रमण का सुक्रिया दोस्तों .........................धन्यवाद

----------


## dev b

अच्छे सूत्र के लिए मेरी और से रेपुटेसन मित्र

----------


## jhatka

बहुत बढ़िया कलेक्शन है आपका ...इन चित्रों को देखकर काफी   अच्छा लगा .

रचनात्मकता  और उत्सुकता बनाए रखिये 
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## Bharatiya

> बहुत बढ़िया कलेक्शन है आपका ...इन चित्रों को देखकर काफी   अच्छा लगा .
> 
> रचनात्मकता  और उत्सुकता बनाए रखिये 
> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद


मित्र मैं पूरी तरह से gopu जी से सहमत हूँ आपके सूत्र के लिए शब्द वाकई मैं मिल ही नहीं रहे है फिर भी आपका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद्

----------


## Devil khan

> मित्र मैं पूरी तरह से gopu जी से सहमत हूँ आपके सूत्र के लिए शब्द वाकई मैं मिल ही नहीं रहे है फिर भी आपका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद्




आपका सुक्रिया दोस्त ,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## viv1234

thanks alot for giving such a rich tribute to our freedom fighers , whose pending still has to be comleted

----------


## Ranveer

बेहतरीन कलेक्शन ...
हमारे साथ  बांटने का शुक्रिया

----------


## Devil khan

> बेहतरीन कलेक्शन ...
> हमारे साथ  बांटने का शुक्रिया


सुक्रिया रणवीर भाई ...............

----------


## akhilish001

काफी अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है दोस्त आपने. मेरी तरफ से ye छोटी सी भेट swikar kare.........

----------


## akhilish001

दाहिने तरफ रोशन सिंह है.

----------


## viv1234

very well compiled

----------


## Kamal Ji

> 


भाई जी अगर चित्र के बारे में भी कुछ लिखते तो ज्यादा अच्छा होता 
फिर भी आपके कार्य को नमन है.
 धन्यवाद.
 अनु.

----------


## SUNIL1107

शहीदों  की शहादत को शत शत नमन और इसको सूत्र में बांधकर सभी के सामने प्रस्तुत करने हेतु डेविल भाई का हार्दिक धन्यवाद !

----------


## rehan0101

khan sahab bahot bahot shukriya
aapne shahide aajam bhagat sing ke bare me bataya 
mai 1 muslim ho par mai bhagat sing ko bahot manta ho 
maine shahid bhagat sing naam ki sasnta rajister ki hai
aur uska kam hai khun donet karna garib bacho ko padana.
aapne jo jankari di hai uske liye aur 1 bar shukriya khan sahab.

----------


## Devil khan

> khan sahab bahot bahot shukriya
> aapne shahide aajam bhagat sing ke bare me bataya 
> mai 1 muslim ho par mai bhagat sing ko bahot manta ho 
> maine shahid bhagat sing naam ki sasnta rajister ki hai
> aur uska kam hai khun donet karna garib bacho ko padana.
> aapne jo jankari di hai uske liye aur 1 bar shukriya khan sahab.


दोस्त आपका सूत्र पर आने का सुक्रिया ..................और आप का काम जान कर बहुत प्रसन्ता हुयी आप वाकई मैं बहुत ही बढ़िया कार्य कर रहे है ....................आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## mzone420

बहुत ही सराहनीय कार्य खान भाई.. असल में मैंने आज ही आपके सूत्र में कुछ नये फोटो देखे है, जो पहले मैंने कभी नहीं देखे थे...
 धन्यवाद और आपके उत्त्साह्वर्धन के लिए रेपो++

----------


## anushka

*Aazad Bharat ke "Senani"*

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...बधाई

----------


## Devil khan

> बहुत ही सराहनीय कार्य खान भाई.. असल में मैंने आज ही आपके सूत्र में कुछ नये फोटो देखे है, जो पहले मैंने कभी नहीं देखे थे...
>  धन्यवाद और आपके उत्त्साह्वर्धन के लिए रेपो++


आपका बहुत आभार जोन  भाई .................

----------


## Devil khan

> अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...बधाई


सुक्रिया देव भाई ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,आप सब के प्रतिक्रियाओं से उत्साह मिलता है

----------


## yogiraj_1984

:salut:बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है खान भाई 
धन्यवाद् +++

----------


## JAINAFZ

खान  साहब ............................ 
आपके  कार्य  के  लिए  आप  बधाई   के पात्र  है ..जानकारी से ओत - प्रोत  |
इन चित्रों  और संचिप्त विवरण पढ़  कर बहुत अच्छा लगे  
देश के अमर सहीदो को शत - शत  नमन | 
हम सब  इनके आदर्श , देश भक्ति , जज्बे का २५ % भी अपने व्यवहार में लाये 
तो देश को उन्नति के उच्च शिखर पर ले जाने से कोई नहीं रोक सकता 
वाकई एकदम रेयर कलेक्शन है |

*भारत .......माता ....... की .............. जय*  :Tiranga:  ..................................................  ......... :Tiranga:

----------


## niraj161

अन्ना जी की तस्वीर जो लगाई है लाजबाब है।

----------


## Devil khan

> :salut:बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है खान भाई 
> धन्यवाद् +++





> खान  साहब ............................ 
> आपके  कार्य  के  लिए  आप  बधाई   के पात्र  है ..जानकारी से ओत - प्रोत  |
> इन चित्रों  और संचिप्त विवरण पढ़  कर बहुत अच्छा लगे  
> देश के अमर सहीदो को शत - शत  नमन | 
> हम सब  इनके आदर्श , देश भक्ति , जज्बे का २५ % भी अपने व्यवहार में लाये 
> तो देश को उन्नति के उच्च शिखर पर ले जाने से कोई नहीं रोक सकता 
> वाकई एकदम रेयर कलेक्शन है |
> 
> *भारत .......माता ....... की .............. जय*  ..................................................  .........





> अन्ना जी की तस्वीर जो लगाई है लाजबाब है।




आप् सब का बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया दोस्तों ..............

----------


## lotus1782

डेविल भाई सवतंत्रता सेनानियो की याद ताज़ा करने के लिए 
आप का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
मेरी तरफ से रेपो ++++++++++++

----------


## Devil khan

> डेविल भाई सवतंत्रता सेनानियो की याद ताज़ा करने के लिए 
> आप का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
> मेरी तरफ से रेपो ++++++++++++



sukriya lotus bhai

----------


## prem151

Naman hai apnay karantikari shadhidoo par

----------


## mantu007

*क्या बात है देवू भैया ? शुक्रिया .....*

----------


## enter2050

जय हिन्द.... जय भारत.......वंन्दे मातरम........ !

----------


## Devil khan

हमारे सभी वीरो को हमारा नमन '''''''''''''''''''''''

----------


## sonofkhore

JAY HIND ...................

----------


## umabua

कल और आज  भारत की कुछ तस्वीरें …………………

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

……………………।

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

……````````````````````

----------


## umabua

……………………….``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## Abhimanyu

धन्यवाद मित्र।

----------


## Abhimanyu

मित्र एक एक चित्र और हर एक लेख अनमोल है।

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

बहुत खूब !
बहुत हि दुर्लभ फोटो और जानकारियोँ से भरा सूत्र!

----------


## loolugupta

bahut hi umda prastuti

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शानदार संग्रह है! 
*

----------

